# Wildlife



## Brownski

I’m on vacation right now. Went out to the front porch with my coffee and this little guy paid a visit. I think this may be the first time I saw a hummingbird in action up close. Pretty amazing. Shows the limitations of the IPhone as a camera of course.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Hummingbirds are cool, I too enjoy watching them while having my coffee.

Where did you go on vacation? We're heading to the Dacks over Labor Day Weekend, pretty psyched.


----------



## Brownski

Cape Cod


----------



## jasonwx

Hey Browne I was there this weekend, hot as heck.


----------



## Warp daddy

Camp :there are great deals at Bluff Point Golf course, awesome cottages on the fairways ,600 ft sand beachon Lake Champlain,every cottage gets a Golf cart 99 bucks a nite Golf is extra . But they have deals on golf packages check out their website they're located four miles south of Plattsburgh close to whiteface too.
John boy up there now with his son said it was a super deal


----------



## Campgottagopee

Thanks for the tip, WD. We've rented an off the grid cabin right on the Oswegatchie River and plan not to leave. Gonna unplug from the world, fish, eat, drink, and be merry ?


----------



## Warp daddy

Sounds awesome Camper


----------



## Scrundy

Out cleaning trails this afternoon and snapped this beauty


----------



## Brownski

Nice. Looks like you have a better camera then me


----------



## Scrundy

Brownski said:


> Nice. Looks like you have a better camera then me


Probably not just a iPhone


----------



## Campgottagopee

Shitting cell pix but a couple fox pups enjoying the sun, and, well, a couple of mice.


----------



## DMC_Hunter

I have like 15 hummingbirds outside my door fighting over 4 feeders which I fill every other day... It's insane..

Check it...


----------



## DMC_Hunter

And this happens too..


----------



## Campgottagopee

Very cool D


----------



## jasonwx

DMC_Hunter said:


> I have like 15 hummingbirds outside my door fighting over 4 feeders which I fill every other day... It's insane..
> 
> Check it...


we have a few this year too...real cool bird


----------



## raisingarizona

Had a bear come sniffing around our camp last night. I had to put my pants on to go holler at him.

Around 1 AM we heard an elk bugle and a few hours later the hoots of an owl.

This past year I’ve been camping for work more than I’m at home. This is the third bear in camp since I started this job.


----------



## trackbiker

Saw this guy today on my lunchtime walk.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sent to me from a buddy --- bear are becoming more and more prevalent here in CNY.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Sent to me from a buddy --- bear are becoming more and more prevalent here in CNY.
> 
> View attachment 5000


down by me too


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Sent to me from a buddy --- bear are becoming more and more prevalent here in CNY.
> 
> View attachment 5000


Where was that?


----------



## trackbiker

Campgottagopee said:


> Sent to me from a buddy --- bear are becoming more and more prevalent here in CNY.
> 
> View attachment 5000


5 cubs? Must be some kind of record. I seen three but never five.


----------



## Campgottagopee

trackbiker said:


> 5 cubs? Must be some kind of record. I seen three but never five.



Exactly!!!! One can only assume that they all belong to the mamma shown in the picture. They must be?? I can't imagine another mamma bear letting her cubs roam around with another litter.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Where was that?



Spencer


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> Spencer


Good. That's far from me. I have co-workers who have had bears near their house in both Candor and Elmira. I am not a fan of bears.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Here's one in Virgil


----------



## wonderpony

You can just keep that bear, thank you very much!


----------



## Brownski

I don’t know if the official numbers back it up but I feel like the bear population has just exploded in recent years. I never used to see them anywhere but this summer I saw two road killed on the thruway and a live one on the side of 17. Locally, FB is full of people spotting them in backyards too


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

About two weeks ago, while waiting for the drywall mud to dry, I went for a walk in the woods. At about mid-way in my planned loop the spidey-sense was activated, and I looked up from examining mushrooms. Bear. About 10 metres ahead (35ish feet for you folks), sitting still and looking right at me. Huh. I gave it my usual greeting ("hello, bear!") and it took off in the opposite direction, following the route I intended to walk. After pondering my options, I continued on, now focused on stepping on breakable sticks, scanning the forest for LBFOs (large black furry objects) and clapping my hands every now and then. No further sightings.

I've had a few bear encounters on out property and elsewhere. All have had positive outcomes though were not without some worry. If you live in bear country or are simply interested in bear behavior, I highly recommend this book:

Bear Attacks: Thier Causes and Avoidance, by Dr. Stephen Herrero. A bit gruesome but very educational.


----------



## DMC_Hunter

Caught this little chubber on my camera last week....


----------



## D.B. Cooper

We bought the least expensive 600mm lens for the camera recently. It's heavy, but yields some good close ups.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Those are cool ^^^^ thanks for sharing

I'm sort of looking around for a good spotting scope for my deck. I get all kinds of wildlife to look at back there but normally they're several hundred yards away. My understanding is you can get a mount for your phone to take closeups with.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Campgottagopee said:


> I'm sort of looking around for a good spotting scope for my deck.


Try B&H Photo (bhphotovideo.com), I was recommended them by a pro photographer friend of mine. Also, adorama.com. Each site has a lot of optical stuff. I'm looking at a set of binoculars for my sister & fella (boaters) for Christmas.


----------



## Brownski

I saw this brute walking through the neighborhood this morning. The pics aren’t great but you can see the rack enough I think.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

That's a nice one Brownski. All I have so far are these on the trail cam. 2 bucks fighting and a coyote.


----------



## Brownski

Nice. My guy is likely going to die of old age, considering where he lives.


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

Looks kind of like a little BigFoot


----------



## Brownski

Alas... I so want Bigfoot to be real.


----------



## JTG

This guy came through the yard today.







Don’t get many bucks through. The does chill and congregate, no worries. This guy was smart enough to be nervous, very nervous. He actually stood outside in the yard a hundred feet away and stared at me through the window. Seems he knows he’s the one the hunters want to shoot!


----------



## Brownski

I think you live closer to areas where they might actually be in danger of getting shot. The bucks around me have completely lost their fear of humans. It’s unnatural.


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> I think you live closer to areas where they might actually be in danger of getting shot. The bucks around me have completely lost their fear of humans. It’s unnatural.


you can almost hand feed them...they eat my flowers while i stand a few feet from them...


----------



## JTG

jasonwx said:


> you can almost hand feed them...they eat my flowers while i stand a few feet from them...


Same with the Does in our yard, but this buck was very skittish and cautious.


----------



## JTG

What constitutes a pack? Two big cayotes just cruised through the yard. Too quick for pic.


----------



## marcski

There are so many of them around here and not enough coyote.They are pests, like big rats and I wish there were a safe way to cull them and cut down their local population. 

On another note, what is it about a big rack that gets men excited?


----------



## Brownski

My wife saw this on FB someplace. From the Hyde Park area


----------



## Thacheronix

marcski said:


> what is it about a big rack that gets men excited?



Umm


----------



## JTG

The ratio of bucks to does we see is very low, so it’s kinda cool to see them....but I primarily post a buck pic as hunter porn for others, seeing as I don’t hunt , or mount....racks....from bucks.


----------



## gefiltephish

I got to see a group of 3 bobcat around Wassaic couple weeks ago... cool to see the group trot together uphill for ~1/4 mile


----------



## freeheeln

Whitetail doe bounding through a field.


----------



## Zykamps

My neighbors for the last few years.


----------



## chrsdipietro94@

Spotted these guys on my way up to the ski area this morning...


----------



## Campgottagopee

New video by Twig Larson
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				



Right behind the house this AM.
Not sure if the coyotes ran her half dead or what. I didn't want my pup getting tangled up with her so I ran her off into the pasture.


----------



## Brownski

Saw a wild pig on the side of the highway today. That’s a first for me. It’s been a while since I got to add to the list


----------



## Scrundy

Brownski said:


> Saw a wild pig on the side of the highway today. That’s a first for me. It’s been a while since I got to add to the list


Where was that ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Saw a wild pig on the side of the highway today. That’s a first for me. It’s been a while since I got to add to the list



We have those around here as well. Back in the late 90's there was a local game farm where people with more money than brains could come and "hunt" the game animal of their choice. Some of those were pigs, well, a bunch of pigs got out of the high fence into the wild. The farm was about 10ish miles (as the crow fly's) from our hunting camp. We ran into a pile of them on 2 different occasions this year, twas very difficult not to shoot the bastards. DEC does not want you to shoot them, rather have you report them, location, number, etc. They will then come in and trap them to relocate them (where I don't know). The issue with shooting them is once you shoot one they will break up and disperse to other property's therefor increasing the population of them. Those F'rs will do some damage to farm land like no other animal I've ever seen.


----------



## DomB

Campgottagopee said:


> New video by Twig Larson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right behind the house this AM.
> Not sure if the coyotes ran her half dead or what. I didn't want my pup getting tangled up with her so I ran her off into the pasture.


How was this year's outing with your guys?


----------



## Campgottagopee

DomB said:


> How was this year's outing with your guys?



Fantastic!!! Actually, we had our best year in I can't tell you how long. We saw deer like the old days. What a fun year!!! We all have plenty of venni for the year, that's for sure.


----------



## Campgottagopee

This is one crazy pic
To think a Yote can sneak up on a red tail is crazy to me


----------



## Ripitz

I wish he’d come get the one picking off all my chickens


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> I wish he’d come get the one picking off all my chickens



Wonder if a red tail tastes like chicken


----------



## JTG

Not sure if it’s the spring-y weather or what, but this guy has been busy the last few days!


----------



## trackbiker

JTG said:


> Not sure if it’s the spring-y weather or what, but this guy has been busy the last few days!
> 
> View attachment 8350


I saw one of these guys flying around and squawking the other day at lunch time. Must be mating season. 
There's not many Pileated Woodpeckers around here.


----------



## Campgottagopee

There's actually quite a few Pileated Woodpeckers around here in CNY. They're beautiful birds and fun to watch. I don't think the come to feeders often, rather they stick in the woods.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> There's actually quite a few Pileated Woodpeckers around here in CNY. They're beautiful birds and fun to watch. I don't think the come to feeders often, rather they stick in the woods.


If ya had to be a Woodpecker what would you to?
Woods be better.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> If ya had to be a Woodpecker what would you to?
> Woods be better.


I used to have one of those metal fire pits on my deck. During mating season I had this woodpecker that would hammer on that thing for hours! Drove me nuts, I got rid of it.


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> I used to have one of those metal fire pits on my deck. During mating season I had this woodpecker that would hammer on that thing for hours! Drove me nuts, I got rid of it.


I had one pecking the tin on my chimney when the sun came up one summer. I'm a early riser but it still sucked


----------



## JTG

Yeah, sometimes we have a stupid woodpecker that goes at it on the flashing on the chimney. From inside it sounds like a f#%king jackhammer.


----------



## Ripitz

Funny, I went for a nice quiet nature walk once at Wilderstein Historic Site. There was this incredible non-stop racket that I thought was some kind of construction. I emerged from the wooded trails to find a big Woody hammering away at a pie plate they had hung on the old house to scare away the birds.


----------



## Campgottagopee

One of the coolest things ever.


----------



## Ripitz

England’s first wild beavers for 400 years get permission to stay


Following a five-year trial, the U.K. government said "nature’s engineers" should stay.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Brownski

I love a good beaver video. There I said it


----------



## JTG

Sure, as long as you weren’t too excited about the, uhhh, baby beaver. Yeah, I said THAT.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I'm not sure why this is so funny


----------



## Brownski

I punched a horse once. It hurt my hand (a lot) but it paled in comparison to the pain of him biting the fleshy part of my left hip. He let go but I think it was just from surprise


----------



## Campgottagopee

That kangaroo too that shot pretty good


----------



## Harvey

I'd punch that roo if he had my dog. If I wasn't scared of him. Which I am.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> I'd punch that roo if he had my dog. If I wasn't scared of him. Which I am.



Adrenaline would take over

That is def scary looking


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Brownski said:


> I punched a horse once. It hurt my hand (a lot) but it paled in comparison to the pain of him biting the fleshy part of my left hip. He let go but I think it was just from surprise


Brownski pawn in game of life.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> I punched a horse once.


Careful or PETA will get after ya.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Brownski said:


> I punched a horse once. It hurt my hand (a lot) but it paled in comparison to the pain of him biting the fleshy part of my left hip. He let go but I think it was just from surprise


A friend of mine punched a cow. He said it was like hitting a cinder block.


----------



## tirolski

D.B. Cooper said:


> A friend of mine punched a cow. He said it was like hitting a cinder block.


Was he Rocky Balboa?


----------



## Brownski

D.B. Cooper said:


> A friend of mine punched a cow. He said it was like hitting a cinder block.


That’s what punching the horse felt like. Literally


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

In other news, my wife spotted a pine marten hunting the red squirrels that hang out under our bird feeder. Had seen the tracks around for a few weeks but Blue Toes scored the first live sighting today.


----------



## Ripitz

Craziest Bear Chase Video Ever? Grizzly Pursues Skier in Romania… Again
					

You're not seeing double. Two months after a bear chased a skier down the hill at Predeal in Romania, another video — this one up close and personal — shows the same thing happening again.




					gearjunkie.com


----------



## D.B. Cooper

tirolski said:


> Was he Rocky Balboa?


I'm pretty sure the cow had a pulse.


----------



## Campgottagopee

These pics are amazing. Backstory as I know it --- once the ice and snow came off this guys pond he found these 2 bruisers, nature is amazingly cruel. The one pick with the tine down the throat??? OUCH!


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> These pics are amazing. Backstory as I know it --- once the ice and snow came off this guys pond he found these 2 bruisers, nature is amazingly cruel. The one pick with the tine down the throat??? OUCH!
> 
> View attachment 8855View attachment 8856View attachment 8857View attachment 8858


Nature is crueler than any hunter
I’m not a hunter but I realize that all these animals will eventually die a painful and cruel death.
also does the carcass need to removed from the pond so it doesn’t foul water?


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> carcass need to removed from the pond so it doesn’t foul water?



I'm certain the pulled the carcass out. They guy actually had to wait until he called DEC before they let him take the heads. I'd be shocked if they didn't make him remove the bodies as well.


----------



## tirolski

The hot doe(s) must’ve smelled pretty good to the bruisers.
Better than the bruisers smelled thawing after battle.


----------



## Warp daddy

A (bear's /bares ) 

dilemma


----------



## XTski

Clients tree I spotted smoking a bone the other day; I actually noticed the face from a distance the owner commented that it was smoking a “cigarette“ ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

I'm so glad people that do this dumb shit get caught









Motorist ticketed for intentionally hitting, critically injuring deer with pickup truck in Old Forge


A DEC conservation officer obtained video footage from a local business’ security camera, corroborating eyewitness statements.




www.newyorkupstate.com


----------



## Warp daddy

The closest deer car accident ( almost ) scared the shit out of me and The Queen 10:30 am yesterday .. 

We were heading to Malone on a back road between here and Potsdam . An unseen deer jumped out of the brush ( which was right on the shoulder ) . Even tho we are always aware and vigilant living up here , but the scrub brush is overgrown and on th eshoulder on this particular backroad . We didn't see him until he was near our passenger side headlites . 

Luckily even tho i am older than dirt my reflexes set in quick . I hit the brakes and that deer was FAST he got across did NOT hit the Outback and fortunately there were No others behind him . Damn thing happened so fast ,we were extremely fortunate .


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Absolutely, Camp. This is inexcusable.


----------



## wonderpony

Last night, I went for a walk up the road. Rather than stay on the road, I turned right into a hayfield near my house and walked pert of the perimeter. On the way back, I decided to walk on the adjacent logging trail, rather than continuing to skirt the field. Heading for home, I came out of the woods to walk in the field, rather than on the road. I happened to look to my left. There was a blob on the grass. Thankfully, I had some mini-binocs with me. I figured that it was a deer bedding down. Nope. It was a coyote. I must have passed within 100 yards of it while on the logging road. I went back into the woods and continued on the logging road until I reached the actual road. They coyote was still hanging out, kind of curled up with its head up, just hanging out. By the time I got to the corner where I had originally turned off the road, the coyote was gone.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> Last night, I went for a walk up the road. Rather than stay on the road, I turned right into a hayfield near my house and walked pert of the perimeter. On the way back, I decided to walk on the adjacent logging trail, rather than continuing to skirt the field. Heading for home, I came out of the woods to walk in the field, rather than on the road. I happened to look to my left. There was a blob on the grass. Thankfully, I had some mini-binocs with me. I figured that it was a deer bedding down. Nope. It was a coyote. I must have passed within 100 yards of it while on the logging road. I went back into the woods and continued on the logging road until I reached the actual road. They coyote was still hanging out, kind of curled up with its head up, just hanging out. By the time I got to the corner where I had originally turned off the road, the coyote was gone.


That's pretty cool

We'll often see Yotes out in the pasture behind the house. While I'm not a fan of those deer killin bastards I do appreciate watching them move, they're very Ninja like.


----------



## wonderpony

Campgottagopee said:


> That's pretty cool
> 
> We'll often see Yotes out in the pasture behind the house. While I'm not a fan of those deer killin bastards I do appreciate watching them move, they're very Ninja like.


It was way closer than I would ever want to be to a coyote. OTOH, it was kinda cool that they were doing their thing and I was doing mine. ?


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> It was way closer than I would ever want to be to a coyote. OTOH, it was kinda cool that they were doing their thing and I was doing mine. ?


Most likely a vigilant male with a pup den nearby. 








Coyote Behavior in Spring (March – Early June) · iNaturalist


Springtime in the life of a coyote is defined by the birth of pups. Mating activity typically lasts from February through March, and new litters are born after a 9-week gestation period in April and May. The number of pups produced is generally dependent on available food resources and the...




www.inaturalist.org


----------



## Brownski

That’s a good insight. Makes sense


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> It was way closer than I would ever want to be to a coyote


I understand this. I've seen tracks 20yds from my house, following deer. Makes me nervous about my dogs. I truly doubt anything would ever happen but I'd be pretty upset if it did.


----------



## XTski

Campgottagopee said:


> I understand this. I've seen tracks 20yds from my house, following deer. Makes me nervous about my dogs. I truly doubt anything would ever happen but I'd be pretty upset if it did.


a client was having a few par three holes in their backyard where they had geese hanging out trashing the grass and attracting coyotes whom the owner feared would harm their dogs.
I made coyote silloett cutouts and put dog toys in the mouth that looked like geese, since then they have not had a problem with geese, coyotes and they even seem to keep deer away also, theirs a horse trail behind clients property and they said people riding past noticed their horses even paused when they see the fake coyotes,


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yeah, I've seen gold courses do that around here as well. Works good.
My deterrent is my .30-06


----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Campgottagopee

Couple of long beards 
Only a couple more weeks ?


----------



## Peter Minde

There are a couple of hunter's stands in one stretch of woods where I run. One guy put up a wildlife camera, and something's been gnawing on it.


----------



## tirolski

Should be a pic of the culprit(s) in the camera if it works.


----------



## JTG

So, a few times I’ve seen scat on the property and wondered what it was. Big, and black. Did I say big? Not deer. Too big for cayote, or fox. Not a small mammal of any kind. Always thought to myself....damn, that looks like bear shit! Not that I’ve ever before seen known bear shit to confirm.

Methinks I may have been right. I was taking a soak in the hot tub last night. As I usually do when I hear tromping in the woods, I hunkered down quiet, figuring a deer would pop out. However, deer can move through brush pretty good, and this sound was more like something akin to a bull in a china shop. Almost wondered if people were back there. Hmmm...

Well, much to my surprise, a black bear came out into the yard. Shit. Believe you me I ducked down as much as I could, trapped in the hot tub, the bear walking by not more than twelve feet from what I figured could be my watery grave, lest I make any noise. Fortunately he kept on walking, but man that was (extra?) scary! Pretty cool, too.

Of course my son didn’t believe me. Like I’ve never seen a bear before, albeit I’ve never seen one in the “wild”. I estimated his rear haunches to be upwards of three feet high, his length on all fours was maybe four to five feet? Sure enough, I just looked up the size of adult male black bears and that’s close Thing was probably tall as me (6’4”) if standing upright, probably 250 to 300 pounds.

Time to start carrying a flashlight (or maybe order some bear spray for) when I walk the dog at night....


----------



## Brownski

I only saw my first NYS bear about four years ago. Since then I’ve probably seen another half dozen, including roadkill. They’re definitely growing their population and moving into new areas lately.


----------



## tirolski

Yup. Watch for em when yer grillin too. They might come to see what’s on the menu.








						Caught on film: Family of 6 black bears rip apart, feast on homeowner’s birdfeeder
					

It's that time of year when bears are coming out of hibernation and looking for food.




					www.newyorkupstate.com


----------



## gorgonzola

A big ol' JTG stew lol! we got lots of 'em down here in pa, i've seen dozens over the years hiking, camping mtb etc. with a few close encounters. I think of them as big 'coons - curious and bold, stay clear and don't threaten them or their cubs and you *should* be good!

These guys scare me more!


----------



## Brownski

Snakes... I hate snakes


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

JTG said:


> So, a few times I’ve seen scat on the property and wondered what it was. Big, and black. Did I say big? Not deer. Too big for cayote, or fox. Not a small mammal of any kind. Always thought to myself....damn, that looks like bear shit! Not that I’ve ever before seen known bear shit to confirm.
> 
> Methinks I may have been right. I was taking a soak in the hot tub last night. As I usually do when I hear tromping in the woods, I hunkered down quiet, figuring a deer would pop out. However, deer can move through brush pretty good, and this sound was more like something akin to a bull in a china shop. Almost wondered if people were back there. Hmmm...
> 
> Well, much to my surprise, a black bear came out into the yard. Shit. Believe you me I ducked down as much as I could, trapped in the hot tub, the bear walking by not more than twelve feet from what I figured could be my watery grave, lest I make any noise. Fortunately he kept on walking, but man that was (extra?) scary! Pretty cool, too.
> 
> Of course my son didn’t believe me. Like I’ve never seen a bear before, albeit I’ve never seen one in the “wild”. I estimated his rear haunches to be upwards of three feet high, his length on all fours was maybe four to five feet? Sure enough, I just looked up the size of adult male black bears and that’s close Thing was probably tall as me (6’4”) if standing upright, probably 250 to 300 pounds.
> 
> Time to start carrying a flashlight (or maybe order some bear spray for) when I walk the dog at night....


I'm not really scared of them tbh. I respect that they *could* kill me if they wanted but I also know that they really don't want to.

One time I was meditating outside and a cub walked right up to me. I didn't even see it until it was within arm's reach. I gasped and it ran away like I was a ghost.

Another time I walked around the corner of my house and there was an immense black bear standing just a few feet away, looking at me like I walked into the bathroom without knocking. We both got spooked. She ran away and I yelled foul obscenities at her in the hope that she'd get offended and never come back.

I always keep an air horn handy as it scares them away and the look on their face when it goes off is always priceless.


----------



## JTG

The rational me would surely know the bear really wants no part of me. Of course, after a little stress relief of the non-brown-liquor variety, with a wild animal...a big one....a dozen feet away, the last thing I wanted to do was startle it into reacting, in any way. That, and even though it would be more interested in twigs and berries than JTG stew, it was still 250 pounds of muscle, claws, and teeth....twelve feet away. Hard not to be a little spooked, whilst thinking how cool it was!


----------



## Brownski

It may be exceedingly rare but black bears do occasionally attack people without provocation. I think I remember learning that they exhibit predatory behavior towards humans much more frequently then grizzlies. And the bear experts say that if a black bear continues to show interest in somebody who is playing dead, it means they’re gonna make a meal of it. FYI


----------



## Sbob

JTG said:


> The rational me would surely know the bear really wants no part of me. Of course, after a little stress relief of the non-brown-liquor variety, with a wild animal...a big one....a dozen feet away, the last thing I wanted to do was startle it into reacting, in any way. That, and even though it would be more interested in twigs and berries than JTG stew, it was still 250 pounds of muscle, claws, and teeth....twelve feet away. Hard not to be a little spooked, whilst thinking how cool it was!


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Anyone living in bear country should read this book: Bear Attacks: Their Causes and Avoidance, by Stephen Herrero. It will help you be less worried about black bears and become more terrified of the griz.

But really, I came here to post this:

Today we had missed viral video opportunity #472: earlier this evening we witnessed a showdown between a wild turkey hen and three deer. The hen was minding her own business, pecking and scratching at the remnants of seed under the bird feeder branch (feeder now stored till winter). Three deer wandered into the yard and the youngest one decided to investigate the turkey. It was rather hilarious, the deer going in and out like a puppy checking out a kitten, the turkey spreading its wings in objection. The turkey stood its ground and prevailed, the deer have now wandered off.


----------



## tirolski

Turkey’s can protect themselves. 
Their brains are the size of a large marble though.


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> A big ol' JTG stew lol! we got lots of 'em down here in pa, i've seen dozens over the years hiking, camping mtb etc. with a few close encounters. I think of them as big 'coons - curious and bold, stay clear and don't threaten them or their cubs and you *should* be good!
> 
> These guys scare me more!


Rattler will ruin your day or life


----------



## Tjf1967

https://youtu.be/GgDHvl1wD20

Link is fine. Posted it from work. Blocked so I could not expand it. Pretty wild. The cat survived. The sheep did not


----------



## Ripitz

Tjf1967 said:


> https://youtu.be/GgDHvl1wD20
> 
> Link is fine. Posted it from work. Blocked so I could not expand it. Pretty wild. The cat survived. The sheep did not


Holy Shit!


----------



## Tjf1967

Ripitz said:


> Holy Shit!


Wildest wild life act I have ever seen. I watched it a few times.


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> Turkey’s can protect themselves.
> Their brains are the size of a large marble though.


One Spring a Tom saw his refection on the side of my kids car....Pecked and scratched it to hell.


----------



## Ripitz

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Anyone living in bear country should read this book: Bear Attacks: Their Causes and Avoidance, by Stephen Herrero. It will help you be less worried about black bears and become more terrified of the griz.


I read that book one Summer living outside of Yellowstone in the Beartooth mountains. I think the book helped but I was still terrified living there. They are everywhere


----------



## G.ski

Wow re: snow leopard.


----------



## wonderpony

Canadian Cobra Chickens

I have been attacked by one, even after I thought I was giving it plenty of room. Mean, nasty things.


----------



## gorgonzola

Ha, I dodged about 20 or so hissing mama's and their goslings on my bike ride yesterday, almost bit it big time!


----------



## Sbob

wonderpony said:


> Canadian Cobra Chickens
> 
> I have been attacked by one, even after I thought I was giving it plenty of room. Mean, nasty things.


Got to get the poison out ?


----------



## Brownski

Check this out








Watch: 'Lake Monster' Appears in Background of Golf Tournament | Coast to Coast AM


Television viewers watching the Wells Fargo Championship golf tournament over the weekend were taken aback when they noticed a monstrous-looking fin suddenly emerge out of the water behind one of the players.




www.coasttocoastam.com


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: 'Lake Monster' Appears in Background of Golf Tournament | Coast to Coast AM
> 
> 
> Television viewers watching the Wells Fargo Championship golf tournament over the weekend were taken aback when they noticed a monstrous-looking fin suddenly emerge out of the water behind one of the players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coasttocoastam.com


Dang alligator snapping turtle. 
They use their tongue has a wormy appendage to lure fish to eat.
Can stay under water for 50 min at a time and go up to 150 lbs.


----------



## gorgonzola

Years ago on a trip to Myrtle Beach I looked up an old friend of my dad’s who was a pro at a course down there and we got together for a round. On one approach he tells me to stay clear of the pond on the right and it’s resident gator- the greens crew likes to feed it hard boiled eggs making ball retrieval quite a challenge! ?


----------



## Joneski73

Mama deer and her newborn fawn were hanging out in my front yard yesterday. They got spooked by something, mother deer took off into the brush across the road and the fawn just laid down. She watched me from across the street as I came up to get this shot. About a half hour later, she crossed back over the road and they both went on their way.


----------



## tirolski

Joneski73 said:


> View attachment 9454
> Mama deer and her newborn fawn were hanging out in my front yard yesterday. They got spooked by something, mother deer took off into the brush across the road and the fawn just laid down. She watched me from across the street as I came up to get this shot. About a half hour later, she crossed back over the road and they both went on their way.


If the fawn was nappin in the leaves in the woods ya might of missed it with the spots camo.


----------



## tirolski

G.ski said:


> Wow re: snow leopard.


They don’t mind being upside down much either.
Friend sent me this one.
It’s from at the local Cuse zoo.


----------



## jasonwx

This poor fella or girl has been here since the morning
What do I do


----------



## Brownski

First instinct is to let it be. Figure it’ll move on when the sun goes down.


----------



## jasonwx

Hopefully mom will come back at sunset


----------



## wonderpony

jasonwx said:


> Hopefully mom will come back at sunset


Just wait. Mom will come back.


----------



## wonderpony

wonderpony said:


> Just wait. Mom will come back.











I found a baby deer alone in a field/garden/backyard - do they need help?


Every year, wildlife rehabilitators care for healthy fawns that were thought to be orphaned. What to do if you find a deer fawn alone.




spca.bc.ca


----------



## Sbob

jasonwx said:


> This poor fella or girl has been here since the morning
> What do I do


You can give mom a call search Fawn bleat sound . Play it loud or try mimicking the sound.


----------



## jasonwx

Sbob said:


> You can give mom a call search Fawn bleat sound . Play it loud or try mimicking the sound.


Little one picked up and walked away solo
I’m afraid it won’t survive


----------



## Brownski

jasonwx said:


> Little one picked up and walked away solo
> I’m afraid it won’t survive


It might be okay. Isn’t it funny how quickly we attach ourselves to animals? Rockland has more then enough deer already but I’m still pulling for it to find it’s mother.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Little one picked up and walked away solo
> I’m afraid it won’t survive


Hopefully Mom finds it before the coyotes do


----------



## Tjf1967

Driving out from my sister's homestead this was on the bog next to the road.


----------



## Brownski

Nice
In AK I would see them as often as we see whitetail around here. They’re impressive


----------



## jasonwx

Here’s a few from yesterday


----------



## jasonwx

Saw a wolf yesterday no pics


----------



## Ripitz

jasonwx said:


> Here’s a few from yesterday


Lamar Valley?


----------



## jasonwx

Ripitz said:


> Lamar Valley?


Elk by Yellowstone lake 
Bison everywhere


----------



## jasonwx

I fell in love with Bozeman


----------



## jasonwx

Moose


----------



## freeheeln

This young buck has been hanging around


----------



## Campgottagopee

Nice pic^^^


----------



## freeheeln

This Brown Thrasher has been a frequent visitor


----------



## freeheeln

Delta-spotted Spiketail in flight


----------



## Ripitz

freeheeln said:


> Delta-spotted Spiketail in flightView attachment 9740


@freeheeln, you’re killing it with with the photos! Keep em coming


----------



## Campgottagopee

freeheeln said:


> Delta-spotted Spiketail in flightView attachment 9740


Very cool pic!


----------



## Brownski

Somewhat lower quality but I spotted an eagle AND a snapping turtle on Sturgeon pool a couple weeks ago


----------



## Sbob




----------



## trackbiker

Saw this guy on my lunchtime walk today.


----------



## XTski

trackbiker said:


> View attachment 9812
> Saw this guy on my lunchtime walk today.


Cool looks like he’s nippin on a little weed


----------



## Low Angle Life

The eastern side of Harriman has been revealing all of the wildlife to me this summer, ran into a big kitty face to face on my ride tonight. I startled him off so unfortunately no photos of the feline.


----------



## jasonwx

Typical day In my front yard


----------



## gorgonzola

I want to run up ours and kick him in the balls for decimating my cucumbers


----------



## jasonwx

gorgonzola said:


> I want to run up ours and kick him in the balls for decimating my cucumbers


Lol
I didn’t take a pic of the 2 fawns and 4 does eating my landscaping and tomatoes 
And a family of 4 raccoons frolicking in my backyard


----------



## Sbob

I’m battling a ground hog right now. Unfortunately my 22 scopes off . I saw a big red fox the last couple days and haven’t seen the ground hog . I don’t know if foxes will take them on ?


----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


> I’m battling a ground hog right now. Unfortunately my 22 scopes off . I saw a big red fox the last couple days and haven’t seen the ground hog . I don’t know if foxes will take them on ?


Definitely. I watch them hunt the hogs at my place when they’re not busy messing with the chickens.


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> I want to run up ours and kick him in the balls for decimating my cucumbers


Got a nice 1/2 racked 7 point once. Folks said it wasn’t due to being broken off but was injured testicularly. 
No autopsy was performed.


----------



## ScottySkis

Sad news
I didn't know that horse can drink
Would had lived to 420 had horse hung out with Mary Jane instead

"""
RIP: Word is spreading that Murphy, the 40-year-old, Guinness-loving horse of the Hudson Valley, has passed. We wanted to share his story and some photos.""""








						Legendary Guinness-Loving Rescue Horse From Pine Bush Passes Away
					

He had happy days in the end.




					wpdh.com


----------



## Brownski

1. 40 years is a good lifespan for a horse. 
2. if you read between the lines, it seems like he was put down.
3. Guinness is good for almost anybody.


----------



## Harvey

I thought this was cool.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sbob said:


> I’m battling a ground hog right now. Unfortunately my 22 scopes off . I saw a big red fox the last couple days and haven’t seen the ground hog . I don’t know if foxes will take them on ?


For sure
And fawns


----------



## tirolski

Why can’t deer have nice things?
a) Deer didn’t wear masks
b) Deer didn't social distance
c) Deer got vaccinated hence had assay detectable antibodies
d) a and b
e) Make up yer best educated guess.

_*Results of Study on SARS-CoV-2 in White-Tailed Deer:*
The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s (USDA) Animal and
Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) recently
completed a study that analyzed serum samples from
free-ranging white-tailed deer for SARS-CoV-2 antibodies.
Results of the study indicate that certain white-tailed
deer populations in Illinois, Michigan, New York, and
Pennsylvania were exposed to SARS-CoV-2.
*What were the results?*
APHIS collected a total of 481 samples between January
2020 and March 2021 from Illinois, Michigan, New York,
and Pennsylvania. We detected SARS-CoV-2 antibodies in
33 percent of those samples. The results varied by State
(Illinois = 7 percent of 101 samples contained antibodies;
Michigan = 67 percent of 113 samples; New York = 19
percent of 68 samples; and Pennsylvania = 31 percent of
199 samples)._


https://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/one_health/downloads/qa-covid-white-tailed-deer-study.pdf



Preprint journal article.








SARS-CoV-2 exposure in wild white-tailed deer (Odocoileus virginianus)


Widespread human SARS-CoV-2 infections combined with human-wildlife interactions create the potential for reverse zoonosis from humans to wildlife. We targeted white-tailed deer ( Odocoileus virginianus ) for serosurveillance based on evidence these deer have ACE2 receptors with high affinity...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## Harvey

Not sure if deer or flowers count as wildlife but the f*ckers chowed my mailbox flowers and they grew back!


----------



## Green light

Fancy mailbox


----------



## Harvey

It actually pretty crappy, but i'm not replacing it. 

The guy who built (remodeled really) cared more about looks than quality. You should see the under cabinet lights. Fancy right?


----------



## Harvey

Our backard. Any ideas what kind of hawk?


----------



## Tjf1967

Young redtail


----------



## Brownski

I concur with TJ- red tail


----------



## Harvey

Tjf1967 said:


> Young redtail


How can you tell?


----------



## Brownski

Little turtles


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## Sbob

He’s Back ?
In spring my son saw a Bluejay on my deck railing. He decided to feed him some peanuts. Well that turned into an assembly line, he was thrilled with 7 Bluejays taking turns picking up peanuts . 
Next thing you know the squirrels arrive… up to 6 of them. 
One particular squirrel became very demanding. If you aren’t attentive he literally would jump an tailslap the sliding door. 
After taking my car in for inspection my mechanic found peanuts in the air filter compartment. We left for a vacation and when we got back there was a hawk on the railing. I was hoping if he had to eat it would be this guy . Apparently he now has a scar on his head . So far I haven’t given in but my wife fed him one day.


----------



## Warp daddy

Not sure if THIS qualifies , BUT it IS the very RARE IGottapee tree which is quite remarkable in nature ,don'tcha think ? rumor has it Campy has one at his Deer Camp ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

West Seneca highway workers rescue buck in Cazenovia Creek


Two workers from the West Seneca Highway Department are being praised for saving the life of a buck in Cazenovia Creek.




www.wkbw.com


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> West Seneca highway workers rescue buck in Cazenovia Creek
> 
> 
> Two workers from the West Seneca Highway Department are being praised for saving the life of a buck in Cazenovia Creek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wkbw.com


Good quick save by the highway men.
Doubt that big Buck is gonna quit sparrin till the Does calm down.


----------



## Sbob

New kid on the block. An albino 3 legged Doe .


----------



## tirolski

Bighorn sheep and backcountry skiing in the Tetons.








Future Skiing and Riding Access In the Tetons is At Risk


Much of the magic of skiing and snowboarding in the Tetons lies in the idea of traveling through and connecting with wild, remote places - which could be at risk with proposed new bighorn sheep closures.




www.tetongravity.com


----------



## freeheeln

Male Wood Duck in his splendid breeding plumage in the brook out back.


----------



## wonderpony

freeheeln said:


> Male Wood Duck in his splendid breeding plumage in the brook out back.
> View attachment 11105


Great photo!


----------



## freeheeln

Female Common Merganser nearly the same spot in the brook out back.


----------



## freeheeln

Juvenile Cooper's Hawk making an adjustment to keep a foot warm.


----------



## freeheeln

Snowy owl in the Washington County Grasslands.
Cost me a ski day, but I have been after it for over a week.


----------



## tirolski

That’s another great picture.
?


----------



## freeheeln

Short-eared Owl launches in the Washington County Grasslands on 12/1/21.
Since i was missing a ski day I might as well take advantage.


----------



## freeheeln

Eastern Screech Owl part of the Owl Trifecta on Wednesday
Washington County


----------



## freeheeln

Female Snowy Owl in the Grasslands. There are at least three now, got to be a good sign for snow.


----------



## Brownski

I like how you’re thinking


----------



## Ripitz

freeheeln said:


> Snowy Owl


Saw one recently on my couch


----------



## Ripitz

Oil-fouled snowy owl found at Milwaukee recycling center is recovering at the Wisconsin Humane Society — USA TODAY


A snowy owl is being rehabilitated at the Wisconsin Humane Society after it was found covered in diesel oil at a Milwaukee recycling center.




apple.news


----------



## Brownski

freeheeln said:


> Snowy owl in the Washington County Grasslands.
> Cost me a ski day, but I have been after it for over a week.


How much time do you spend stalking for these amazing shots? Are you getting real close or do you have some gigantic telephoto lenses ? Or both?


----------



## freeheeln

Brownski said:


> How much time do you spend stalking for these amazing shots? Are you getting real close or do you have some gigantic telephoto lenses ? Or both?


I do get out quite a bit. The recent hawks and owls which are a short drive and shot from the truck or nearby the truck. Most of the other stuff is walk and stalk, sit and wait, full camo from my back door. I recently did get a big - 600mm lens.
Shorties fighting over a perch in the Grasslands.


----------



## Brownski

That’s amazing. If you zoom in you can clearly see the lower bird eyeballing the one above it. Great shot


----------



## freeheeln

Male Belted Kingfisher taking a dive. He is still hanging around the open water along the Hudson River in Washington County.


----------



## Tjf1967

You zoom in on that thing and can see he means business. Great shot.. As usual


----------



## Ripitz

That’s incredible. It looks like a painting.


----------



## freeheeln

Great Blue Heron pulling an icy foot up into it feathers to thaw the ice on it recently along the Hudson River in Washington County.


----------



## freeheeln

Short-eared Owl diving for dinner.


----------



## Endoftheline

Used to be "wildlife" but at least the Coyotes and Eagles were well fed for a day or so.


----------



## freeheeln

Endoftheline said:


> Used to be "wildlife" but at least the Coyotes and Eagles were well fed for a day or so.


One of the local County DPWs puts the roadkill out on the ice, the Bald Eagles flock in. Battles are common.


----------



## Brownski

I still get a kick out of seeing bald eagles when I’m out paddling, even though they’re a bit more common now. When I visited Homer in the nineties, there were dozens of them hanging out on the beach like a bunch of seagulls. I didn’t realize how huge they were j til I saw them up close. Pretty amazing.


----------



## freeheeln

It can be a pretty cruel world. Great Horned Owl with whats left of a Mallard,at the swampy pond behind our house.


----------



## Brownski

Circle of life bro


----------



## tirolski

freeheeln said:


> It can be a pretty cruel world. Great Horned Owl with whats left of a Mallard,at the swampy pond behind our house.
> View attachment 11532


You get a lot of great owl pics. ? 
Is there that many of them around an/or do ya know just where they are?


----------



## freeheeln

tirolski said:


> You get a lot of great owl pics. ?
> Is there that many of them around an/or do ya know just where they are?


Thank you. The Snowys and Shorties are seasonal visitors from up north that visit the Washington County Grasslands in the winter. The Great Horned, Barred and Screech are all around locally year round. Saw Whet is the next local species I am after, Long Heared were in the Grasslands a couple of years ago but not since.


----------



## Sbob

freeheeln said:


> One of the local County DPWs puts the roadkill out on the ice, the Bald Eagles flock in. Battles are common.View attachment 11523


Is the second bird an immature Bald Eagle? I've heard it takes 5years for their white plumage to fill in . 

They've made a comeback in my area as well I can think of seven places they can be seen on a regular basis.


----------



## Sbob

Sbob said:


> Is the second bird an immature Bald Eagle? I've heard it takes 5years for their white plumage to fill in .
> 
> They've made a comeback in my area as well I can think of seven places they can be seen on a regular basis.


8 Saw another on the way home lol


----------



## freeheeln

This Red-Tailed Hawk is a graduate of Birdie Modeling School.


----------



## Sbob

May I ask what glider this is? from
      Gliding


----------



## freeheeln

Sbob said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Gliding/comments/rosn0z


Looks pretty cool , a Golden Eagle I would guess.


----------



## freeheeln

Playing around some with this one -composite of Red-tail in flight and Full Moon


----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Gliding/comments/rosn0z


That’s so cool. I flew a glider out of Sun Valley a few times. Most of my flights were sled rides but I was able to catch some lift off Red-tailed ridge. What an incredible experience it was to fly around with the birds. After a while they got tired of having me around and started bombing the canopy. They rule the sky in those parts.


----------



## Sbob

Ripitz said:


> That’s so cool. I flew a glider out of Sun Valley a few times. Most of my flights were sled rides but I was able to catch some lift off Red-tailed ridge. What an incredible experience it was to fly around with the birds. After a while they got tired of having me around and started bombing the canopy. They rule the sky in those parts.


Sharp talons and fabric ?








						Hey, you, get off of our cloud! Dramatic moment a paraglider is brought down by an angry EAGLE
					

Vladimir Tsar'kov, a Russian adrenaline junkie, was taking part in his first flight over the Himalayas when he suddenly noticed two of the birds, normally used as a thermal guide, up ahead.



					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sbob

Ripitz said:


> That’s so cool. I flew a glider out of Sun Valley a few times. Most of my flights were sled rides but I was able to catch some lift off Red-tailed ridge. What an incredible experience it was to fly around with the birds. After a while they got tired of having me around and started bombing the canopy. They rule the sky in those parts.


Hawks are jittery and seldom come in close but Eagles will come in on your flank and seem very curious.


----------



## freeheeln

Eastern Bluebird atop Milkweed 
Wishing all happiness in the New Year


----------



## wonderpony

Draco (my horse) and I heard some yipping this morning. Ok, he probably heard it way before I did. We saw a fox come out of the shrubs. The yipping was a second fox following it. They went back into the shrubs for a bit and ended up in an open part of the field. I haven't seen two foxes in a long time.


----------



## Brownski

How did Draco handle it?


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> Draco (my horse) and I heard some yipping this morning. Ok, he probably heard it way before I did. We saw a fox come out of the shrubs. The yipping was a second fox following it. They went back into the shrubs for a bit and ended up in an open part of the field. I haven't seen two foxes in a long time.


They’re probably just out tryin to make baby foxes. 
It’s that time of year.


----------



## wonderpony

Brownski said:


> How did Draco handle it?


Fine. The foxes were vocal enough that when they came out of the brush, they weren't a surprise.


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> I still get a kick out of seeing bald eagles when I’m out paddling, even though they’re a bit more common now. When I visited Homer in the nineties, there were dozens of them hanging out on the beach like a bunch of seagulls. I didn’t realize how huge they were j til I saw them up close. Pretty amazing.


wish i had better pics
beach in ketchikan


----------



## freeheeln

Bald Eagles are so incredibly large.


----------



## Sbob

Saw another one today I think I have a new neighbor .


----------



## tirolski

freeheeln said:


> Thank you. The Snowys and Shorties are seasonal visitors from up north that visit the Washington County Grasslands in the winter. The Great Horned, Barred and Screech are all around locally year round. Saw Whet is the next local species I am after, Long Heared were in the Grasslands a couple of years ago but not since.


If ya like owls this story will warm ya up.








Missoula man says owl led him through blizzard to campsite


BUTTE, Mont. (AP) — Mike Stevenson dropped to his knees in the dark. He searched beneath the deepening, drifting snow for the trough of snowshoe tracks marking his passage from




www.bozemandailychronicle.com


----------



## freeheeln

Peregrine Falcon feeding on a Starling in Washington County


----------



## G.ski

Very impressed with your avian pics.


----------



## freeheeln

Merlin perched on a branch peering for prey. A falcon about the size of a Robin.


----------



## freeheeln

Female American Kestral launches


----------



## tirolski

This article is interesting.








Backyard Reflections/The Last of the Wildlife – Ruffed Grouse?







www.sunjournal.com


----------



## Big Deal

This a Blue Grouse in the lift line at Big Sky


----------



## tirolski

Big Deal said:


> This a Blue Grouse in the lift line at Big Sky


Saw a big ringneck pheasant picking at stuff on the side of the road today on the way to go skiing @ Lab.


----------



## freeheeln

I got a shot of this Rough-legged Hawk, young male dark morph, with a satellite transmitter attached. Found out it was deployed a couple of weeks ago in Addison County Vermont by The Rough-legged Hawk Project [on FB]. It has made its way to the Washington County Grasslands now and will migrate north to the Arctic in the spring with them monitoring its progress.


----------



## Big Deal

We saw a wolf today in the side country off of Big Sky. This is the low saddle of Wyoming Bowl . Lots of wolf tracks out there with a pack of about 25 mountain goats nearby.


----------



## Big Deal

Opps! Wrong photo.


----------



## Ripitz

Big Deal said:


> Opps! Wrong photo.


I was gonna say that’s not Wyoming bowl. Isn’t that Lone Lake Cirque?


----------



## Big Deal

Sorry, I’m working on it .. I am internet stupid . I have the video but I can’t get it to show up . We’re so cute at this age


----------



## Big Deal

Ripitz said:


> I was gonna say that’s not Wyoming bowl. Isn’t that Lone Lake Cirque?


That is the Lost Lake side. If you look carefully and blow up the photo you can see a Mountain Goat. A big billy was hanging out.


----------



## Ripitz

Big Deal said:


> That is the Lost Lake side. If you look carefully and blow up the photo you can see a Mountain Goat. A big billy was hanging out.


Saw this guy chilling in Big Sky on Prudential Rock from Lower Pinnacles, a few years ago.


----------



## jasonwx

Fox hanging out


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> Fox hanging out


Lady sitting in a tree stand in Pennsylvania last deer season videoed this in November.
Fox and a Fisher


----------



## freeheeln

I caught this Merlin launching from its perch after it just finished a meal of songbird. Washington County Grasslands.


----------



## freeheeln

Great Blue Heron not giving up.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

In case I ever forget to Like a picture, just assume that I meant to.


----------



## Brownski

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> In case I ever forget to Like a picture, just assume that I meant to.


Ditto


----------



## Big Deal

Mountain Goats at the top of “ Rips “ yesterday. Look towards the Verizon. Conditions were tough!


----------



## Ripitz

Big Deal said:


> Mountain Goats at the top of “ Rips “ yesterday. Look towards the Verizon. Conditions were tough!


That zone is gnarly. It’s amazing they live up there.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> That zone is gnarly. It’s amazing they live up there.


Yup. It’s their preference. Built for it.


----------



## Sbob




----------



## freeheeln

Sbob said:


>


One of my photo friends went up and got shots of it.


----------



## freeheeln

This shot of mine got picked up by NYSDEC and shared on FB and Instagram, @bchasen_nature


----------



## D.B. Cooper

freeheeln said:


> This shot of mine got picked up by NYSDEC and shared on FB and Instagram, @bchasen_natureView attachment 12836


That's my attitude when I slice a drive off the tee.


----------



## Campgottagopee

D.B. Cooper said:


> That's my attitude when I slice a drive off the tee.


You get used to it


----------



## Big Deal

Red fox


----------



## Campgottagopee

Big Deal said:


> Red fox


Dang
Appears to be much bigger that red fox around here


----------



## wonderpony

freeheeln said:


> This shot of mine got picked up by NYSDEC and shared on FB and Instagram, @bchasen_natureView attachment 12836


That is a bird on a mission, for sure.


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> Dang
> Appears to be much bigger that red fox around here


I think it’s a normal sized adult fox- just a tricky perspective that makes it look larger


----------



## Tjf1967

Couple shots from Yellowstone


----------



## tirolski

Big Deal said:


> Red fox


Fox has altitude for the pounces.


----------



## freeheeln

I caught this female Snowy Owl alongside the side of the road back in December over in Washington County. The headlights of an approaching car are reflected in her eyes.


----------



## freeheeln

I got another shot of a Merlin feeding on a Robin. I wasn't aware of the serrated beak.


----------



## Brownski

So that’s a Merlin. I knew a Merlin was a bird but I had no idea they lived around here or what one looked like. I’m now a little smarter than a minute ago. 
thanks


----------



## freeheeln

Brownski said:


> So that’s a Merlin. I knew a Merlin was a bird but I had no idea they lived around here or what one looked like. I’m now a little smarter than a minute ago.
> thanks


Relatively small bird Blue Jay ish ,but much stockier. One of the three falcons frequenting there.


----------



## freeheeln

Female Snowy Owl movies on [finally, it was freezing] into the sunset.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 13011


Ya won’t have to prune as much.


----------



## freeheeln

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 13011


They love apples.


----------



## Campgottagopee

freeheeln said:


> They love apples.


Most definitely. 
That's my parents house. This time of year you can set your watch for dusk, they come out everyday.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Most definitely.
> That's my parents house. This time of year you can set your watch for dusk, they come out everyday.


Reminds me it s good time to prune fruit trees.
I’ll put the sticks out back so they won’t have to walk so far.


----------



## freeheeln

Female Northern Harrier scoping out its next meal.


----------



## tirolski

_“The raccoon was trapped by the pasta area by LSU students so it would not run,” Accius said._

Cajuns gotta cajun.
Wonder if the corndog area be quicker.








						Raccoon falls through 459 Dining Hall ceiling in room of packed students
					

A raccoon fell through the ceiling of the 459 Dining Hall into the dining area Wednesday night as students were eating.



					www.lsureveille.com


----------



## freeheeln

I got my first Short-eared Owl in quite some time.


----------



## gorgonzola

tirolski said:


> _“The raccoon was trapped by the pasta area by LSU students so it would not run,” Accius said._
> 
> Cajuns gotta cajun.
> Wonder if the corndog area be quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raccoon falls through 459 Dining Hall ceiling in room of packed students
> 
> 
> A raccoon fell through the ceiling of the 459 Dining Hall into the dining area Wednesday night as students were eating.
> 
> 
> 
> www.lsureveille.com


haha I didn't read the whole thing but had a similar experience...

After college I was working as an intern architect in New Rochelle, it was a really cool office in an old diner that had been relocated to a marina right on the Sound. There were a lot of critters around, one day I heard a scratching sound in the ceiling above me. I quietly tapped on the low ceiling to get the mouse to move along. Well I startled a raccoon pretty good and he knocked out the acoustical ceiling panel. Catching the tee as he was falling, his tail and ass swung right into my face sending me sprawling onto my back screaming like a little girl! Everyone in the open office just stared in shock as he scurried back into the ceiling. 

The landlord was a bit of a character (I guess you would have to be to drop an old diner in a marina) and sent down an armed posse to get rid the unwanted tenant. They started ripping apart the diner's skirting and fascia on their hunt creating quite a hysterical office debate on the ethical extermination of office raccoons. Ultimately the hunt was called off and humane traps were set. A few days later I was drafting away and had the eerie feeling of being watched. I looked out the window over my shoulder and two 'coons were sitting up in the open fascia looking at me enough to say, yea that's the fucker I made shit his pants, lol


----------



## JTG

Who are our trackers? I’m stumped. Coyote on his toes? They do thrive in the Rockies….


----------



## freeheeln

JTG said:


> View attachment 13572
> Who are our trackers? I’m stumped. Coyote on his toes? They do thrive in the Rockies….


Squirrel, parallel front feet are the narrower ones in the back. Rabbit have the same back foot pattern but front feet run perpendicular in the back.


----------



## Ripitz

freeheeln said:


> Rabbit have the same back foot pattern but front feet run perpendicular in the back.


Jackalopes too, but the prints are much larger.


----------



## freeheeln

Light morph Rough-legged Hawk takes flight at sunset. These are very migratory and are winter visitors to the Grasslands in Washington County.


----------



## JTG

freeheeln said:


> Squirrel, parallel front feet are the narrower ones in the back.


I’ve seen a bunch of squirrels flitting across trails, but that would have to be one big ass squirrel!


----------



## freeheeln

Blue Jay foraging foraging in an old Cemetery.


----------



## freeheeln

The fierce look of the Cooper's Hawk scoping out the bird feeder gives new meaning to the bird feeder.


----------



## Ripitz

freeheeln said:


> The fierce look of the Cooper's Hawk scoping out the bird feeder gives new meaning to the bird feeder.
> View attachment 13714


That’s the look I get when I tell my wife I just ordered another pair of skis.


----------



## freeheeln

Snowy Owl launches off a fence post Thursday morning after the new snow in the Washington County Grasslands.


----------



## Endoftheline

Spring is on the way, saw first Chipmunk today, squirrels are out all winter.


----------



## freeheeln

Endoftheline said:


> Spring is on the way, saw first Chipmunk today, squirrels are out all winter.


This juvenile Red-tailed Hawk will be all over those Chipmunks.


----------



## Sbob

Woke up a flying squirrel that took up residence in my shed


----------



## freeheeln

Took a walk down to the Brook behind the house and got a Woodie


----------



## jasonwx

freeheeln said:


> Took a walk down to the Brook behind the house and got a WoodieView attachment 14181


fantastic photo!!!


----------



## freeheeln

Caught this Great Horned Owl in the woods out behind the house the other afternoon.


----------



## freeheeln

This dark morph Rough-legged Hawk was caught and outfitted with a satellite transmitter in Addison County Vermont by a research group, Rough-legged Hawk Project. Two weeks later I captured this shot of it in the Washington County Grasslands.


----------



## Brownski

How did you get that info?


----------



## freeheeln

Brownski said:


> How did you get that info?


A fellow bird photographer suggested I contact them. She knew they were in Vermont on a trapping and equipping with transmitters. I contacted them and through the device confirmed it was a young adult male they had captured. I also got another shot of the same bird again. The Rough-legged Hawk Project is on FB , @neilpaprocki on IG has photos of the same bird while captured and some tacking info.


----------



## Brownski

That’s pretty cool but on some level it’s a little sad too- in the same way that the NPS knowing the size and location of every wolf pack in Denali is kind of sad. Wildlife is a little less wild when it’s been tagged


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> That’s pretty cool but on some level it’s a little sad too- in the same way that the NPS knowing the size and location of every wolf pack in Denali is kind of sad. Wildlife is a little less wild when it’s been tagged


Folks also put recorders in salmon to track their movements in the Big O offshore in The UpState.


----------



## Campgottagopee

@freeheeln 
I have 14 deer behind my house right now, 300+ yards away. Cell pix would suck, just look like specs out there. Is there something out there for a few hundred bucks that would take a half way decent pic?


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> @freeheeln
> I have 14 deer behind my house right now, 300+ yards away. Cell pix would suck, just look like specs out there. Is there something out there for a few hundred bucks that would take a half way decent pic?


Can ya take a picture through a scope? Just don’t pull the trigger.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Can ya take a picture through a scope? Just don’t pull the trigger.


Lol 
Fat chance. If it has a trigger I'm shootin'!


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Lol
> Fat chance. If it has a trigger I'm shootin'!


You’ll shoot yer eye out.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> @freeheeln
> I have 14 deer behind my house right now, 300+ yards away. Cell pix would suck, just look like specs out there. Is there something out there for a few hundred bucks that would take a half way decent pic?


i set up a trail cam in my suburban backyard..It's a regular wild kingdom at night...Fox, deer, racoon, ground hogs etc


----------



## freeheeln

Campgottagopee said:


> @freeheeln
> I have 14 deer behind my house right now, 300+ yards away. Cell pix would suck, just look like specs out there. Is there something out there for a few hundred bucks that would take a half way decent pic?


Camp CanonPowershot ,I had the SX60 for a while til I moved up to DSLR , Nikon Coolpix gets good props also.


----------



## wonderpony

First bunch o'turkeys in the pasture this morning. I am pretty sure that one tom was in display but they were fairly far away and partially in the woods.


----------



## freeheeln

wonderpony said:


> First bunch o'turkeys in the pasture this morning. I am pretty sure that one tom was in display but they were fairly far away and partially in the woods.


The toms sure are something to see when they get to strutting.


----------



## Campgottagopee

freeheeln said:


> The toms sure are something to see when they get to strutting.View attachment 14581


No doubt
Friggin things disappear come May 1st


----------



## jasonwx

Compared to a farm raised bird. How do the wild ones taste 
Imo turkey is the nastiest tasting critter out there


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Compared to a farm raised bird. How do the wild ones taste
> Imo turkey is the nastiest tasting critter out there


LoL
They're very dry, or at least compared to farm raised they are. I like turkey. 
They are so fun to hunt and it's difficult to get close to a mature long beard. In the late 80's thru mid 90's we had world class turkey hunting here in NYS. Now, not so much. It was nothing to see a field of 100 birds, now it's rare to see 20+.


----------



## Brownski

Coyotes?


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> Imo turkey is the nastiest tasting critter out there


If ya cook em right they’re tasty, moist and tender.
Our coed team won a turkey in a turkey trot at Potsdam and the ladies said they’d cook it in their dorm oven they had access to.
The bird was bloody pink when we showed up for dinner.
Another couple hours in the oven, a few beers and it was edible.
I think it was back when folks 1st put the plastic thing in that would pop up to indicate fully cooked & they didn’t have a clue what that was to be used for.
They were fast runners.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Coyotes?


In part, yes. The massive increase in predators has definitely taken the numbers down. The other factor, imo, is farmers went to spreading liquid manure vs manure. There isn't the food source there used to be.


----------



## freeheeln

Brownski said:


> Coyotes?


Coyotes like running deer.


----------



## Campgottagopee

freeheeln said:


> Coyotes like running deer.View attachment 14606


Fkrs


----------



## freeheeln

Bald Eagles always look pissed off.


----------



## Brownski

Yeah, I know what you mean but I interpret it as total indifference; there’s something cat-like about it. That bird has zero fucks to give.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> That bird has zero fucks to give.


He's sayin', bring it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

freeheeln said:


> Coyotes like running deer.


On our game cams, every.single.time., that we see deer or turkey, there's a coyote just a few minutes behind them. The population is truly out of control.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> On our game cams, every.single.time., that we see deer or turkey, there's a coyote just a few minutes behind them. The population is truly out of control.


Is there a coyote hunting season?


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> Is there a coyote hunting season?


Yup.
NY is Oct 1 to March 27.
No limit.
Not Long Island.




__





Coyote Hunting Seasons







www.dec.ny.gov


----------



## Campgottagopee

jasonwx said:


> Is there a coyote hunting season?


Yes
It runs from Oct to the end of March
Should be year round, imo


----------



## trackbiker

Campgottagopee said:


> Yes
> It runs from Oct to the end of March
> Should be year round, imo


In PA there is no closed season. No limit.


----------



## freeheeln

I ran into a couple of guys hunting coyotes in Washington County while I was out there doing bird photography from the truck. They ran dogs with radio transmitters collars and they had GPS units in their trucks. They were shooting right out of there trucks. Last I talked to them they had got 25. 
This one circled me while I was using an old pile of big round hay bales as a blind.


----------



## Campgottagopee

freeheeln said:


> I ran into a couple of guys hunting coyotes in Washington County while I was out there doing bird photography from the truck. They ran dogs with radio transmitters collars and they had GPS units in their trucks. They were shooting right out of there trucks. Last I talked to them they had got 25.
> This one circled me while I was using an old pile of big round hay bales as a blind.View attachment 14621


That is one cool picture!!! 
Yes, that's one way to hunt them. That's how they hunt them behind my house. Another popular method is to hunt them at night with electronic distress calls and night scopes, but that equipment is costly.


----------



## jasonwx

Isn’t illegal to hunt at night


----------



## Campgottagopee

Not coyotes. You can hunt them day or night, at least in NYS.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The guys who hunt them with hounds will cover miles and miles. It's very much illegal to shoot out of a truck though. Even on private property. Big no no.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> It's very much illegal to shoot out of a truck though. Even on private property. Big no no.



I should add that you can get a permit to hunt from a vehicle for certain physical limitations.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> The guys who hunt them with hounds will cover miles and miles. It's very much illegal to shoot out of a truck though. Even on private property. Big no no.


It’s another reason why humans invented horses.


----------



## Campgottagopee

We have snapper


----------



## Brownski

Nice. Looks like a common snapper. The state doesn’t admit it but we have alligator snappers around the upstate too. I saw a huge one in North Lake once. My blog post about it (2018 I think) continues to get comments years later from other people that have seen enormous alligator snapping turtles around New York also. Watch your toes.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Nice. Looks like a common snapper. The state doesn’t admit it but we have alligator snappers around the upstate too. I saw a huge one in North Lake once. My blog post about it (2018 I think) continues to get comments years later from other people that have seen enormous alligator snapping turtles around New York also. Watch your toes.


No mountain lions either
That's cool Broski


----------



## jasonwx

no skinny dipping in the pond this year


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> We have snapperView attachment 14627View attachment 14628


Better relocate him or he is going to eat your fish.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Better relocate him or he is going to eat your fish.


He did that 3 years ago. I've been trying to trap him with no luck. He's in the neighbors pond now. Hope he stays there.


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> He did that 3 years ago. I've been trying to trap him with no luck. He's in the neighbors pond now. Hope he stays there.


How do you trap a snapping turtle? Maybe I'm asking the wrong person. Lol


----------



## Harvey

Alligator Snapping Turtle in NY: I Saw a Monster


I saw something once, something big and monstrous and unbelievable.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> We have snapper


Tastes like chicken.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> How do you trap a snapping turtle? Maybe I'm asking the wrong person. Lol


Lol 
For sure! 
They're similar to the have a heart traps. They get put in the pond with rotten chicken parts in it for bait. Supposedly the turtle goes in and can't get out. This turtle gets out.


----------



## freeheeln

Ospreys have returned.


----------



## gorgonzola

freeheeln said:


> Ospreys have returned.View attachment 14678


yup, saw a few nesting on my bike ride yesterday (your pic is much nicer!)


----------



## freeheeln

We were hearing this tiny one singing its wonderful serenade while riding up the Dark Side chair. Photo taken two weeks ago out back of our home. Winter Wren.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

freeheeln said:


> Winter Wren.View attachment 14690


I'd love to know the specs of the photos you take. Damn, they're good.


----------



## tirolski

@freeheeln does dang pro pics. 👍 ❤️ 🍺


----------



## TDI_33

Here is my dog Poma, sitting under an owl on the arched tree last fall on a morning walk…was the closest I’ve been able to get to an owl, he was just checking us out.


----------



## freeheeln

D.B. Cooper said:


> I'd love to know the specs of the photos you take. Damn, they're good.


I am shooting with a Canon 5D Mark IV 30.4 MP Full Frame DSLR body, RF600mm F4 L IS USM lens and usually 1.4 teleconverter which gives me a 840mm focal length. I shoot autofocus in Manual mode with auto ISO. Settings for the Winter Wren were 1/8000 sec.at f5.6 ,ISO12800. I edit using Adobe Lightroom, and have started running it through Topaz DeNoise first. Editing just cleans things up , pulls out some shadows hides some highlights. A blurry photo cant be unblurrred. Hope thats not to much.


----------



## Endoftheline

No actual pics but just missed an otter on my ski yesterday evening. He/She was obviously having fun in the new snow also.


----------



## tirolski

Endoftheline said:


> No actual pics but just missed an otter on my ski yesterday evening. He/She was obviously having fun in the new snow also.


That’s might be why they call them otter slides.
They don’t need any skis, poles, boots or clothes either.


----------



## freeheeln

Green-winged Teal made their annual visit out back pretty much on schedule.


----------



## wonderpony

freeheeln said:


> Green-winged Teal made their annual visit out back pretty much on schedule.View attachment 14761View attachment 14762


Great photos! The green under the wings is amazing!


----------



## wonderpony

First warblers today. I kinda sorta cheated and went to a place where Palm warblers always show up. It took me a while to find one, though. There were lots of loud humans enjoying the park. I also got three yellow rumped. Migration is on! (Which sadly means that the black flies are about three weeks behind. )


----------



## freeheeln

wonderpony said:


> First warblers today. I kinda sorta cheated and went to a place where Palm warblers always show up. It took me a while to find one, though. There were lots of loud humans enjoying the park. I also got three yellow rumped. Migration is on! (Which sadly means that the black flies are about three weeks behind. )


Ain't cheatin' 
lots of movement going on right now, Louisiana Waterthrush a wood warbler not a thrush the other day


----------



## wonderpony

Brown thrasher in its usual spot last night.

This afternoon I went to Mundy Wildflower Garden at Cornell. 21 bird species. Highlights were a bunch of yellow rumped warblers, a single yellow warbler, a yellow bellied sapsucker, nice views of a blue headed vireo and an up close view of a red tailed hawk perched on a branch with a snake snack in its talons. No photos of any of this, you'll just have to believe me.

Yes, there were flowers. Double bloodroot, twin leaf, Virginia bluebells, blue cohosh, trout Lily in bloom and three or four kinds of trillium.


----------



## tirolski

It ain’t as good as hearing em or seeing em but Cornell has some interesting bird nest cams.








Barred Owls


Watch the Wild Birds Unlimited Barred Owl cam




www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

I heard the elusive hermit thrush this morning.


----------



## gorgonzola

wonderpony said:


> Migration is on!


Yea I need to pay more attention to the feeder.


A pair of mergansers on yesterdays ride


----------



## freeheeln

Male Belted Kingfisher returns with a salamander.


----------



## freeheeln

Sick Bird Rider said:


> I heard the elusive hermit thrush this morning.


Pics coming soon


----------



## tirolski

Little hawks are hatching and eating now.








Red-tailed Hawks


Watch the Cornell Hawks cam




www.allaboutbirds.org




Parts of a bunny and/or squirrel..


----------



## freeheeln

Sick Bird Rider said:


> I heard the elusive hermit thrush this morning.


Hermit Thrush this week


----------



## wonderpony

Draco and I watched a fox eating something this morning. After the fox left, I walked over to see what it was up to, as whatever it was eating seemed kind of stiff.





I have no idea how a fox managed to catch a snapping turtle.


----------



## Brownski

Maybe something else killed it and the fox just got the leftovers


----------



## Sbob

Survivor from last year.


----------



## Tjf1967

wonderpony said:


> Draco and I watched a fox eating something this morning. After the fox left, I walked over to see what it was up to, as whatever it was eating seemed kind of stiff.
> 
> View attachment 14912
> 
> I have no idea how a fox managed to catch a snapping turtle.


Could your horse have stepped on it? Then the fox ate it?


----------



## wonderpony

Tjf1967 said:


> Could your horse have stepped on it? Then the fox ate it?


Nope. The fox emerged with the turtle from outside the pasture.

I wonder if it was a female laying eggs. She wouldn't have been able to move and get away.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> Nope. The fox emerged with the turtle from outside the pasture.
> 
> I wonder if it was a female laying eggs. She wouldn't have been able to move and get away.


Fox eat turtle eggs. Mamma turtles can lay more eggs, especially this time of year.
Is there any big ponds around? Snappers like to live near ponds. They act like they own em sometimes.
Was there much meat left in the shell? Or was it well picked over?
It’s a dang whodunit.


----------



## tirolski

Final red hawk egg hatched. 
Larder is well stocked.


----------



## wonderpony

tirolski said:


> Fox eat turtle eggs. Mamma turtles can lay more eggs, especially this time of year.
> Is there any big ponds around? Snappers like to live near ponds. They act like they own em sometimes.
> Was there much meat left in the shell? Or was it well picked over?
> It’s a dang whodunit.


Not much meat, only the front legs and the tail. I am going with a female laying eggs. The Google says that females have skinny tails. I went this evening and looked again. I think this is a skinny tail.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Maybe something else killed it and the fox just got the leftovers


Yup.
With the weather being cool it looks like the fox was carrying leftovers. 
Doesn’t look to be fresh turtle.
The ants and other stuff could clean it up.
Some folks make things out of turtle shells.


----------



## Brownski

wonderpony said:


> Not much meat, only the front legs and the tail. I am going with a female laying eggs. The Google says that females have skinny tails. I went this evening and looked again. I think this is a skinny tail.


If it’s still there tomorrow flip it over with a stick. If the top of the shell looks like a dinosaur it could be a Alligator snapping turtle rather than a common snapping turtle. You might have conclusive proof of a breeding population in NYS


----------



## tirolski

Most likely a snapper.
State’s official reptile.
Kids voted for it.








Yikes! Do You Know What New York's Official State Reptile Is?


REPTILE: New York is known for being resilient and bold, so what better animal to represent the state than one that can live for up to 60 years in the wild?




wpdh.com


----------



## Brownski

tirolski said:


> Most likely a snapper.
> State’s official reptile


That’s what they want you to believe…


----------



## wonderpony

Elvis has left the building. It will remain an unsolved mystery.


----------



## freeheeln

tirolski said:


> Most likely a snapper.
> State’s official reptile.


There has been three snappers out in the pond out back. Two have been 'wrestling' with each other


----------



## freeheeln

This was a good sized Garter.


----------



## Brownski

That’s a great shot as always but I get no sense of scale from it. How big do garter snakes get? Not very big right?


----------



## trackbiker

Another one from the reptile genus. Saw this guy on my walk at lunch today.


----------



## Endoftheline

This couple have been hooting it up since mid March, been seeing them individually on and off but last weekend they decided to show themselves mid day. Not a great shot, phone pic through a window.


----------



## freeheeln

Brownski said:


> That’s a great shot as always but I get no sense of scale from it. How big do garter snakes get? Not very big right?


Up to 24" but 18", this one, is about the biggest i ever see.


----------



## freeheeln

Great Crested Flycatcher is a resent arrival to the area. This one moved from perch to perch until this composition presented itself.


----------



## freeheeln

Rose-breasted Grosbeaks have returned, I caught this male midflight.


----------



## tirolski

For some reason it’s nice to watch the little red tail hawks get bigger.
They should be flying soon.








Red-tailed Hawks


Watch the Cornell Hawks cam




www.allaboutbirds.org




We’ve got new baby bluebirds in the box
Might get a cam.


----------



## wonderpony

The black flies are here. I have one bite under my left eye that makes me look like I have a black eye. No hammock time for a few weeks.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> The black flies are here. I have one bite under my left eye that makes me look like I have a black eye. No hammock time for a few weeks.


Hank D, Thoreau didn’t write much about bugs.


----------



## freeheeln

Male Baltimore Oriole flies in to check on progress of the beginnings of the nest.


----------



## Ripitz

This Momma Robin has taken up residence in the Dogwood just outside our bedroom window. Now I’m wishing for a fancy camera like freeheeln.


----------



## Brownski

freeheeln said:


> Male Baltimore Oriole flies in to check on progress of the beginnings of the nest.View attachment 15068


Do you have a good mental library of bird species or do you need to look them up most of the time?


----------



## freeheeln

Brownski said:


> Do you have a good mental library of bird species or do you need to look them up most of the time?


I have been a bird nerd for as long as I can remember, I even can identify most birds by there calls.
My sons girlfriend told us that while they were camping he says ,'do you hear that bird? I don't know what it is but my dad does.'


----------



## freeheeln

Bluejays don't handle the rain too well.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

^ Great image, not your usual bluejay.


----------



## Campgottagopee

freeheeln said:


> I have been a bird nerd for as long as I can remember, I even can identify most birds by there calls.
> My sons girlfriend told us that while they were camping he says ,'do you hear that bird? I don't know what it is but my dad does.'


Very cool
Buddy of mine is the same way. He had a pet crow when he was a kid. The thing would sit on his shoulder as he walked around town. He got some looks.


----------



## Ripitz

freeheeln said:


> Bluejays don't handle the rain too well.View attachment 15078


Now this I can relate to. This one looks like I feel most days.


----------



## gorgonzola

freeheeln said:


> I have been a bird nerd for as long as I can remember, I even can identify most birds by there calls.
> My sons girlfriend told us that while they were camping he says ,'do you hear that bird? I don't know what it is but my dad does.'


Nice, I have no clue and use Cornell's Merlin Bird ID app


----------



## freeheeln

Looks like some of the boys are getting horny


----------



## wonderpony

gorgonzola said:


> Nice, I have no clue and use Cornell's Merlin Bird ID app


I had my phone with Merlin on, sitting on my chicken run to confirm what I thought were chips from a Baltimore oriole. I got that right. Merlin also said that there were crows. I didn't hear any of those, but I wonder if Merlin mistook the chickens for crows.


----------



## wonderpony

I actually love Merlin. It is so much easier to have Merlin on my phone than to bring a bird book along for birding. I just have to remember to fire up Merlin so it can update before I bird. 

Freeheeln, do you post on ebird as well? Or is that more of a Cornell local thing?


----------



## Sbob

Free do you take requests? 
How about some Purple Martins? I have a sentimental attachment.


----------



## freeheeln

wonderpony said:


> I actually love Merlin. It is so much easier to have Merlin on my phone than to bring a bird book along for birding. I just have to remember to fire up Merlin so it can update before I bird.
> 
> Freeheeln, do you post on ebird as well? Or is that more of a Cornell local thing?


I haven't used ebird, from the science side it is useful, I am not sure on the public sharing of my sightings. I keep a loose history by using my Instagram ,bchasen_nature which I have tried to be relatively current with my postings.


----------



## freeheeln

Sbob said:


> Free do you take requests?
> How about some Purple Martins? I have a sentimental attachment.


Requests are fine but Purple Martins are missing in my files. I guess ebird would help.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Black crowned night heron.



Barred owl


----------



## D.B. Cooper

"Did someone say, 'owl'?"


----------



## freeheeln

Sick Bird Rider said:


> ^ Great image, not your usual bluejay.


Thanks, I am a fan of the less usual.


----------



## freeheeln

D.B. Cooper said:


> Black crowned night heron.
> View attachment 15090
> Barred owl
> View attachment 15091


Nice,
Black-crowned Night Heron is not in my files.
More likely a Screech Owl.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

freeheeln said:


> More likely a Screech Owl.


D'oh! I didn't recognize it without its signature bottle of rum.


----------



## freeheeln

I had heard the chick-burr calls of the Scarlet Tanager a couple of days before I found him.


----------



## Tjf1967

Got them. They feed at the humming bird feeder.


----------



## wonderpony

The black flies have left. We have moved on to deer flies.


----------



## Campgottagopee

wonderpony said:


> The black flies have left. We have moved on to deer flies.


Same 
Not sure what's worse.


----------



## jasonwx

hey guys what is this thing..it's been cursing my neighborhood...fox or coyote
we had a beautiful fox in the neighborhood a month or so go.


----------



## Tjf1967

Looks like a scroungy fox.


----------



## Ripitz

Tjf1967 said:


> Looks like a scroungy fox.


with distemper.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> with distemper.


For sure 
Get rid of that thing


----------



## jasonwx

thanks guys
it walks up and down the street..very strange...


----------



## Campgottagopee

Call local DEC
They should trap it then dispatch of it


----------



## tirolski

Could be rabid.


----------



## freeheeln

jasonwx said:


> hey guys what is this thing..it's been cursing my neighborhood...fox or coyote
> we had a beautiful fox in the neighborhood a month or so go.
> 
> View attachment 15099
> View attachment 15100


It looks unsteady, wide stance and a glazed look.
Healthy one.


----------



## tirolski

The little hawks are looking a lot like hawks.
Should be able to test their wings soon with flight.


----------



## tirolski

Moose Yearlings on Gore Mountain | Moose on the mountain! What an amazing sight to see two young yearlings. Remember to always give wildlife space, don't approach, and admire from a... | By Gore Mountain | Facebook
					

1.5 万 views, 317 likes, 69 loves, 34 comments, 100 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Gore Mountain: Moose on the mountain! What an amazing sight to see two young yearlings. Remember to always give...




					fb.watch
				




Moose don’t need nippers neither.
Their’s are built in.


----------



## freeheeln

Male Hairy Woodpecker returns to the nest cavity with a meal.


----------



## wonderpony

Rodents of Unusual Size. The beaver scared the heck out of me. I was walking back from the barn and it came out of the weeds about 10 feet in front of me. ￼


----------



## freeheeln

wonderpony said:


> Rodents of Unusual Size. The beaver scared the heck out of me. I was walking back from the barn and it came out of the weeds about 10 feet in front of me. ￼


They can get big ,have you ever been in a canoe and have them slap their tail near you?!


----------



## wonderpony

freeheeln said:


> They can get big ,have you ever been in a canoe and have them slap their tail near you?!


Nope. I have only had them slap their tail when I have been walking by and scared us both. I have also watched them swimming casually around, seen them carrying stuff, and have listened to them chewing.


----------



## tirolski

wonderpony said:


> The black flies have left. We have moved on to deer flies.


There’s a black fly song. It’s about them in Ontario though.


----------



## Sbob

Just happened to be on my front porch when this little guy passed by between showers


----------



## freeheeln

Sbob said:


> View attachment 15133Just happened to be on my front porch when this little guy passed by between showers


nice shot


----------



## freeheeln

I have been working on flowers and insects lately.
Mining Bees digging the Chokecherry pollen.


----------



## Sbob

I managed a bee shot by accident, back in April . Saguaro National Park AZ 
I’m amazed at the phone quality pictures compared to a few years ago.


----------



## gorgonzola

button buck chased me for a half mile or so


----------



## Warp daddy

gorgonzola said:


> button buck chased me for a half mile or so
> View attachment 15154


Just nice to have a ( dear/ deer ) friend 😂😂


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> button buck chased me for a half mile or so
> View attachment 15154


This year’s button bucks are just getting born now. The velvet stuff keeps growing over the summer.
He’s mesmerized by yer shirt.


----------



## tirolski

The little red tailed hawks are practicing their flapping in their nest and getting some air.
Won’t be long till they take a flight.








Red-tailed Hawks


Watch the Cornell Hawks cam




www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## tirolski

It’s an opinion peece from Summit Daily.








Curious Nature: Mountain goats like your pee


So, there we were. Approaching a rocky summit on a peak in the remote Gore Range named after a letter in the alphabet. We’d backpacked through willows and brush the day prior to set up...




www.summitdaily.com


----------



## freeheeln

Delta-spotted Spiketail Dragonfly returning to a favorite perch.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Ripitz

Campgottagopee said:


>


Super crazy funny wolverine story,

Years ago, two very close friends of mine, Sickman and Cool Breeze, went on a mission to try to fish the cirque lake of Cedar Mountain in the National Wilderness south of Big Sky. It was summer and the old G1 gondola was open for scenic rides so they took that up and hiked around passed Liberty Bowl into the backcountry. They had some bear spray, a .357 to dissuade the Grizzlies, some fishing poles and not much else. Traveling cross country without a trail, the going was slow due to lots of deadfall and blowdown. They reached the waterfall just shy of the lake as darkness fell and cowboy camped under the stars. They started a fire and hung some gear in the trees to dry. That night, as Cool Breeze slept, Sickman started bugging out about the sounds all around. Hissing, laughing and snarling chatter surrounded them. He said it sounded like twenty of them but twenty what? Through the dark he couldn’t tell, the headlamps were useless. He loaded up the fire and shook Cool Breeze who claimed it was no big deal and wanted to keep sleeping. Sickman’s paranoia wore off and he dosed off too. Next thing, Cool Breeze wakes up to some commotion to see a wolverine coming straight down the tree above him headfirst. Stunned, he decided to roll over and pretend to sleep thinking it will eventually go away. Wrong. The wolverine sniffed around Cool Breeze then stuck its snout up his ass with a loud snort. He flew out of his bag and landed on Sickman screaming, “They’re back! They’re back! Get the gun! Get the gun!” Sickman bolts up half asleep and just starts popping off randomly into the dark. They loaded up the fire a lot more this time and stood guard, straight bugging. In the morning Cool Breeze, who was officially traumatized, realized his shoes (suade Vans) were missing. Their furry friends had snatched them off the tree where they were hung to dry. A bunch of other stuff was missing too but they were able to find most of it scattered. Now barefoot and demoralized they decide to abandon the quest for fish. They cut up a Thermarest pad to make soles that they stuffed into socks for their best bush fix shoes and got the fuck out of there. The way they had come was too strenuous to return so they opted for a longer but seemingly easier route back. Wrong. They traversed around Lost Lake to Jack Creek Rd. and walked many more miles back to the Mountain Village where they had quite the story to tell.

Years later, a show on TV about wolverines came on and we all gathered around. It went into detail about how ferocious they are and how the area around Yellowstone has the highest concentration in the Lower 48. Then the moderator explained that the native people called these fierce creatures “moccasin thieves” and we all fell to the floor with Cool Breeze crying out, “Those sumbeeches stole my shooooes!!!”


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Super crazy funny wolverine story,
> 
> Years ago, two very close friends of mine, Sickman and Cool Breeze, went on a mission to try to fish the cirque lake of Cedar Mountain in the National Wilderness south of Big Sky. It was summer and the old G1 gondola was open for scenic rides so they took that up and hiked around passed Liberty Bowl into the backcountry. They had some bear spray, a .357 to dissuade the Grizzlies, some fishing poles and not much else. Traveling cross country without a trail, the going was slow due to lots of deadfall and blowdown. They reached the waterfall just shy of the lake as darkness fell and cowboy camped under the stars. They started a fire and hung some gear in the trees to dry. That night, as Cool Breeze slept, Sickman started bugging out about the sounds all around. Hissing, laughing and snarling chatter surrounded them. He said it sounded like twenty of them but twenty what? Through the dark he couldn’t tell, the headlamps were useless. He loaded up the fire and shook Cool Breeze who claimed it was no big deal and wanted to keep sleeping. Sickman’s paranoia wore off and he dosed off too. Next thing, Cool Breeze wakes up to some commotion to see a wolverine coming straight down the tree above him headfirst. Stunned, he decided to roll over and pretend to sleep thinking it will eventually go away. Wrong. The wolverine sniffed around Cool Breeze then stuck its snout up his ass with a loud snort. He flew out of his bag and landed on Sickman screaming, “They’re back! They’re back! Get the gun! Get the gun!” Sickman bolts up half asleep and just starts popping off randomly into the dark. They loaded up the fire a lot more this time and stood guard, straight bugging. In the morning Cool Breeze, who was officially traumatized, realized his shoes (suade Vans) were missing. Their furry friends had snatched them off the tree where they were hung to dry. A bunch of other stuff was missing too but they were able to find most of it scattered. Now barefoot and demoralized they decide to abandon the quest for fish. They cut up a Thermarest pad to make soles that they stuffed into socks for their best bush fix shoes and got the fuck out of there. The way they had come was too strenuous to return so they opted for a longer but seemingly easier route back. Wrong. They traversed around Lost Lake to Jack Creek Rd. and walked many more miles back to the Mountain Village where they had quite the story to tell.
> 
> Years later, a show on TV about wolverines came on and we all gathered around. It went into detail about how ferocious they are and how the area around Yellowstone has the highest concentration in the Lower 48. Then the moderator explained that the native people called these fierce creatures “moccasin thieves” and we all fell to the floor with Cool Breeze crying out, “Those sumbeeches stole my shooooes!!!”


A good friend of mine refers to his Ex as The Wolverine...
Makes sense.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Super crazy funny wolverine story,
> 
> Years ago, two very close friends of mine, Sickman and Cool Breeze, went on a mission to try to fish the cirque lake of Cedar Mountain in the National Wilderness south of Big Sky. It was summer and the old G1 gondola was open for scenic rides so they took that up and hiked around passed Liberty Bowl into the backcountry. They had some bear spray, a .357 to dissuade the Grizzlies, some fishing poles and not much else. Traveling cross country without a trail, the going was slow due to lots of deadfall and blowdown. They reached the waterfall just shy of the lake as darkness fell and cowboy camped under the stars. They started a fire and hung some gear in the trees to dry. That night, as Cool Breeze slept, Sickman started bugging out about the sounds all around. Hissing, laughing and snarling chatter surrounded them. He said it sounded like twenty of them but twenty what? Through the dark he couldn’t tell, the headlamps were useless. He loaded up the fire and shook Cool Breeze who claimed it was no big deal and wanted to keep sleeping. Sickman’s paranoia wore off and he dosed off too. Next thing, Cool Breeze wakes up to some commotion to see a wolverine coming straight down the tree above him headfirst. Stunned, he decided to roll over and pretend to sleep thinking it will eventually go away. Wrong. The wolverine sniffed around Cool Breeze then stuck its snout up his ass with a loud snort. He flew out of his bag and landed on Sickman screaming, “They’re back! They’re back! Get the gun! Get the gun!” Sickman bolts up half asleep and just starts popping off randomly into the dark. They loaded up the fire a lot more this time and stood guard, straight bugging. In the morning Cool Breeze, who was officially traumatized, realized his shoes (suade Vans) were missing. Their furry friends had snatched them off the tree where they were hung to dry. A bunch of other stuff was missing too but they were able to find most of it scattered. Now barefoot and demoralized they decide to abandon the quest for fish. They cut up a Thermarest pad to make soles that they stuffed into socks for their best bush fix shoes and got the fuck out of there. The way they had come was too strenuous to return so they opted for a longer but seemingly easier route back. Wrong. They traversed around Lost Lake to Jack Creek Rd. and walked many more miles back to the Mountain Village where they had quite the story to tell.
> 
> Years later, a show on TV about wolverines came on and we all gathered around. It went into detail about how ferocious they are and how the area around Yellowstone has the highest concentration in the Lower 48. Then the moderator explained that the native people called these fierce creatures “moccasin thieves” and we all fell to the floor with Cool Breeze crying out, “Those sumbeeches stole my shooooes!!!”


That's awesome!!


----------



## tirolski

Albany park bear gets tranquillized and “caught” in a net after dropping out of a tree.
Going to the Catskills to walk it off.


----------



## Ripitz

Luckily I spotted this friend today before finding it with the mower.


----------



## gorgonzola

At least I passed someone on last nights ride #toomanyebikes


----------



## gorgonzola

this lil fella/gal was supervising my RV water heater replacement project all day yesterday from the compost pile behind the garden. Was gone this morning, hopefully re-united with momma


----------



## tirolski

Hawk eyes.




Looks like at least one made it out and about today also.


----------



## tirolski

Two of em have fledged.
Two more to get their first flights.


----------



## gorgonzola

Totally unfounded but I feel amphibians are a sign of a healthy backyard ecosystem


----------



## Sbob

Mallard keeping up with my walking speed for 200yds


----------



## Sbob




----------



## tirolski

The 3rd one of 4 took a flight today.
Just one more and all will have flown.


----------



## Endoftheline

Could have put this under Todays Ride. Couple rides over the weekend resulted in some bad results for Wildlife. Mama Turtle was laying eggs, rode by last night, the hole was dug up and many shells scattered about. Guessing a Racoon? 
The next night I rode out and back and in the span of 15 minutes an Otter got hit crossing the highway.


----------



## tirolski

Endoftheline said:


> Could have put this under Todays Ride. Couple rides over the weekend resulted in some bad results for Wildlife. Mama Turtle was laying eggs, rode by last night, the hole was dug up and many shells scattered about. Guessing a Racoon?
> The next night I rode out and back and in the span of 15 minutes an Otter got hit crossing the highway.


Dang. 
The otter may have been the culprit gulping the turtle eggs.


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> Dang.
> The otter may have been the culprit gulping the turtle eggs.


One day I took a walk around my yard after cutting the grass and went up to my loft. I looked out the window and saw a crow sitting in a tree watching something at the bottom of the yard. He flew down and grabbed something white ? 
I was just down there and I know there wasn’t anything white?
I walked back down to find a box turtle dug a hole and was laying eggs in , the crafty crow grabbed one. 
Lots of skunks around too.


----------



## tirolski

The last little Red Tail Hawk that hatched (L4) took flight over the Big Red Campus this morning.
It’s been doing some flapping on the railing for a few days.









Red-tailed Hawks


Watch the Cornell Hawks cam




www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## Peter Minde

Well, it finally happened. After 40+ years of roaming the northeastern woods, I finally saw a bear *outside* the state of NJ. Close to a leanto on the way to Belleayre. No photo though. He heard me and he split.

Seen plenty of footprints and scat... first time seeing an actual bear.


----------



## Ripitz

A huge bear just came through my place while I was cutting the grass. Scary shit. I’m glad the girls were at the store and not playing outside. Last night we saw a coyote and my sister and nephew saw a bobcat. Nature is on the loose!


----------



## wonderpony

Peter Minde said:


> Well, it finally happened. After 40+ years of roaming the northeastern woods, I finally saw a bear *outside* the state of NJ. Close to a leanto on the way to Belleayre. No photo though. He heard me and he split.
> 
> Seen plenty of footprints and scat... first time seeing an actual bear.


My brother lives half an hour from Bellayre (Boiceville). A few years ago, my habit of waking up early paid off. I saw a mom and two cubs walking up a path near his house. He has plenty of trail cam photos of them and super bear-proof garbage. He finally listened to me about taking bird seed down during the summer when he had one climb 15 feet or so onto his deck and grabbed the bird feeder.

I have bearphobia. No bird seed out for me. We had a bear come through about 10 years ago, knock over a garbage can with the chicken food in it and drag off half of a 50 pound bag of chicken food. I found the bag in the woods with puncture holes from the bear's teeth. Everything is locked up now.


----------



## raisingarizona

Brownski said:


> I’m on vacation right now. Went out to the front porch with my coffee and this little guy paid a visit. I think this may be the first time I saw a hummingbird in action up close. Pretty amazing. Shows the limitations of the IPhone as a camera of course.
> 
> View attachment 17View attachment 18


Hummingbirds often scare the crap out of me with their surprise fly bys. 





This little dude has been chillin with me at my camp for about 4 weeks now. I think it’s for safety from the birds.


----------



## raisingarizona

Ripitz said:


> A huge bear just came through my place while I was cutting the grass. Scary shit. I’m glad the girls were at the store and not playing outside. Last night we saw a coyote and my sister and nephew saw a bobcat. Nature is on the loose!


Watch your girls around those coyotes.


----------



## tirolski

raisingarizona said:


> This little dude has been chillin with me at my camp for about 4 weeks now. I think it’s for safety from the birds.


Tastes like chicken.


----------



## Campgottagopee

raisingarizona said:


> Watch your girls around those coyotes.


And dogs
Neighbor of ours thinks their dog was snatched by coyotes. They have a small old dog, all she would do is go outside, do her business, then come back inside. A couple weeks ago she never came back. One thought was she crawled off and died but they've looked everywhere and haven't found her.
FKN coyotes


----------



## wonderpony

Tonight, a grey fox zoomed in between my house and my chicken coop. 5 of my 6 chickens were out. I went running out and tried to get the remaining 5 in. They were not interested in going in. The fox was not interested in coming back.

Nature is weird.


----------



## Ripitz

No worries mate.








Charging crocodile is sent fleeing by a frying pan by lodge owner in Australia — USA TODAY


Tourists in Australia were set to depart their lodge in the Northern Territory, but there was one problem: A crocodile blocked their path.




apple.news


----------



## Low Angle Life

Peter Minde said:


> Well, it finally happened. After 40+ years of roaming the northeastern woods, I finally saw a bear *outside* the state of NJ. Close to a leanto on the way to Belleayre. No photo though. He heard me and he split.
> 
> Seen plenty of footprints and scat... first time seeing an actual bear.


Do NJ bears not count as "actual bears?"  I know they are almost as common as a chipmunk in the mountains of Passaic County but surely they are still bears...

I had a good run in with a smaller bear in the Watershed at Port Jervis going back a few weeks. I was riding fast along a bench cut trail dug across a very steep hillside. Below me I heard something barreling through the woods trees and branches crashing everywhere. I got a good look and said to myself "at least it was downhill from me" only to have the exact same thing happen 15 minutes later on a lower trail, this time the bear above me. Thing could have somersaulted into my handlebars.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> Do NJ bears not count as "actual bears?"  I know they are almost as common as a chipmunk in the mountains of Passaic County but surely they are still bears...
> 
> I had a good run in with a smaller bear in the Watershed at Port Jervis going back a few weeks. I was riding fast along a bench cut trail dug across a very steep hillside. Below me I heard something barreling through the woods trees and branches crashing everywhere. I got a good look and said to myself "at least it was downhill from me" only to have the exact same thing happen 15 minutes later on a lower trail, this time the bear above me. Thing could have somersaulted into my handlebars.


i was riding in ring last fall..bear scared the crap out of me
I bet you were flying down Comic Charlie ..


----------



## Peter Minde

Low Angle Life said:


> Do NJ bears not count as "actual bears?"  I know they are almost as common as a chipmunk in the mountains of Passaic County but surely they are still bears...
> 
> I had a good run in with a smaller bear in the Watershed at Port Jervis going back a few weeks. I was riding fast along a bench cut trail dug across a very steep hillside. Below me I heard something barreling through the woods trees and branches crashing everywhere. I got a good look and said to myself "at least it was downhill from me" only to have the exact same thing happen 15 minutes later on a lower trail, this time the bear above me. Thing could have somersaulted into my handlebars.


Hell to the yeah, NJ bears count as real bears. I saw one several years ago that had to weigh 600 lb.


----------



## tirolski

if ya believe in reincarnation I’m about ready to be a bear or a red tailed hawk.


----------



## raisingarizona

Peter Minde said:


> Hell to the yeah, NJ bears count as real bears. I saw one several years ago that had to weigh 600 lb.


Yikes.


----------



## Low Angle Life

jasonwx said:


> i was riding in ring last fall..bear scared the crap out of me
> I bet you were flying down Comic Charlie ..


It's tough on the bike, you come up faster on em than they can run off. That said I always prefer a run in on the bike rather than on foot. 

And I think I was on Scouts Honor when it was below me, just north of the campsites and above Cosmic Charlie, are bears known to hang out in that spot? Port seems like heaven for a bear.


----------



## tirolski

Low Angle Life said:


> It's tough on the bike, you come up faster on em than they can run off. That said I always prefer a run in on the bike rather than on foot.


Bears can do 30 mph.
I’d bet on the bear vs a mountain bike in a race thru the woods.


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> Bears can do 30 mph.
> I’d bet on the bear vs a mountain bike in a race thru the woods.


Ride with a slow friend, so you don’t have to out run the bear 😁

Bells work for some noise.


----------



## Brownski

When I was a trail guide in AK somebody would ask on almost every ride if a horse could outrun a bear. It was an easy laugh to say “I don’t know but that one you’re on is slower than mine so I’m good.”


----------



## Brownski

Brownski said:


> When I was a trail guide in AK somebody would ask on almost every ride if a horse could outrun a bear. It was an easy laugh to say “I don’t know but that one you’re on is slower than mine so I’m good.”


Also, “what’s the gun for?” I would say “muggers”


----------



## Sbob




----------



## D.B. Cooper

Peter Minde said:


> I finally saw a bear *outside* the state of NJ.


When I was in high school in Vermont we had a girl come up from NYC. One of the first things she said was, "there are cows up here!"
That was followed by head shakes and general bewilderment. City people are funny.


----------



## Peter Minde

D.B. Cooper said:


> When I was in high school in Vermont we had a girl come up from NYC. One of the first things she said was, "there are cows up here!"
> That was followed by head shakes and general bewilderment. City people are funny.


I used to work with a guy who grew up in Bedford Stuyvestant. He thought Bergen County NJ was the country, when in reality that section of Bergen is nicely wooded and expensive suburbs. Did a road trip to VT; when he returned, he told me that they stopped at "an Indian trading post." He actually stopped at a general store.


----------



## Peter Minde

@D.B. Cooper on another note, I've occasionally roller skied and gone running at Garrett Mountain, a modest park next to Paterson. It's got the scrawniest, most underfed deer you could imagine. Yet the Paterson residents take pictures of them because they're the only deer they see.


----------



## JTG

Speaking of bears…..I’m pretty sure my boys never believed me when I told them a good size black bear walked past me while I was in the hot tub one night. Yeah, sure dad…chuckle, chuckle.

Well, now my wife has the video evidence!


----------



## JTG

This guy came walking toward me in the park down the road from my house today.



Seemed like a curious young’un, not threatening or aggressive at all. Heck, seemed like he would have come to me for some pets….but I got outta Dodge in case Mamma Bear was around!


----------



## Ripitz

JTG said:


> This guy came walking toward me in the park down the road from my house today.
> View attachment 15304
> Seemed like a curious young’un, not threatening or aggressive at all. Heck, seemed like he would have come to me for some pets….but I got outta Dodge in case Mamma Bear was around!


Was that in Bowdoin Park?

Betchya coulda wrestled that one.


----------



## Brownski

Were you fishing? He might of liked what he smelled and was coming over to check it out


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Betchya coulda wrestled that one.



I'll take that bet!!!!
LoL


----------



## JTG

I was in Chelsea Park, no fish. The bear activity in the Chelsea/Castle Point area (off of 9D) has been a hot topic of discussion, in the neighborhood and on FB.


----------



## wonderpony

This little red squirrel is completely unafraid of me.  Between the squirrels and the birds, I am going through a case of suet a week.)


----------



## D.B. Cooper




----------



## Ripitz

wonderpony said:


> This little red squirrel is completely unafraid of me.  Between the squirrels and the birds, I am going through a case of suet a week.)


.410


----------



## wonderpony

wonderpony said:


> Tonight, a grey fox zoomed in between my house and my chicken coop. 5 of my 6 chickens were out. I went running out and tried to get the remaining 5 in. They were not interested in going in. The fox was not interested in coming back.
> 
> Nature is weird.


Fast forward. On Friday, I lost my favorite chicken. (It's kinda hard to tell when they are all barred rocks/black and white striped). Squeaker would jump up to get bread out of my hand. When I came back from the barn to find a trail of feathers on the ground, it was just not good.

I let the remaining 5 out last night and stood outside while I was on the phone until they went in. I did the same tonight, but went in before the chickens tucked themselves in . I was only inside for a few minutes before I heard chicken screaming. The fox had one by the throat. I went out yelling. The fox dropped the chicken and ran off. The chicken ran and hid. The fox looked out from where it was hiding and I threw rocks at it. I found the chicken that was hiding and put her with the others. They proceeded to keep nibbling on grass as if nothing happened, until it was time to go to bed. 

(And, no, I am not a good enough shot to hit a fox.)


----------



## Campgottagopee

As a suggestion you could call a pest control service to trap that thing before it gets your chickens


----------



## trackbiker

Feeheeln & Sbob, Do you guys ever enter any photos in the Audubon Photography Contest ?


----------



## Harvey

Tag them to notify them:

@freeheeln 
@Sbob


----------



## Sbob

trackbiker said:


> Feeheeln & Sbob, Do you guys ever enter any photos in the Audubon Photography Contest ?


I appreciate the compliment but I’ve nowhere near the skills of 
@freeheeln .
I did have a photo published in a national magazine a few months back. 


I had a 35mm camera years ago and gave up that hobby, only I phone now.


----------



## Peter Minde

Chillin' with the locals by the old ski jump earlier today.


----------



## Sbob

A watchful eye while I try to remove a broken exhaust manifold bolt.


----------



## wonderpony

I heard my first cicada last night and just heard another. I always feel like summer is winding down when I hear them.


----------



## Campgottagopee

WOW
85lbs
Wolves in CNY, great.









DNA test identifies wolf in Greater Capital Region


A DNA test has confirmed that an animal shot in the Greater Capital Region last December was a gray wolf.




www.news10.com


----------



## JTG




----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> WOW
> 85lbs
> Wolves in CNY, great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNA test identifies wolf in Greater Capital Region
> 
> 
> A DNA test has confirmed that an animal shot in the Greater Capital Region last December was a gray wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news10.com


Next, lets confirm that there a few big cats moving back in- then the Alligator Snapping Turtle


----------



## Sbob




----------



## Sbob




----------



## Ripitz

Family of bears try to figure out hammock — CBS News


A family of furniture-loving bears grappled with – and eventually conquered – a backyard hammock in Avon, Connecticut.




apple.news


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> WOW
> 85lbs
> Wolves in CNY, great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNA test identifies wolf in Greater Capital Region
> 
> 
> A DNA test has confirmed that an animal shot in the Greater Capital Region last December was a gray wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news10.com


I spotted a coy-dog crossing the road with a distinctively German-Shepherd-ish splotch of color on its back. Wish I’d been able to get a pic but he was moving fast.


----------



## Sbob

No Pictures but last Saturday evening I walked out of a Pub and saw a Nighthawk and another eventually stopped counting, Literally hundreds! They’re migrating to Brazil , very agile and fast they make bats look like they’re standing still.


----------



## Brownski

Turkeys, lots of turkeys









I know people that still won’t believe that they are capable of flight






Actually had quite a day for wildlife. I saw three middle aged bucks together in a neighbor‘s driveway- all of them with really impressive racks. I’ll never get used to mature bucks just hanging out In the suburbs, especially in groups. Just doesn’t seem natural. Then, on the same road I saw all the turkeys, I spotted some kind of weasel darting across the road. That’s gonna require some research, a marten maybe?


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Turkeys, lots of turkeys
> Then, on the same road I saw all the turkeys, I spotted some kind of weasel darting across the road. That’s gonna require some research, a martin maybe?


Nice!.
Might’ve been a mink. How big was it?


----------



## Brownski

tirolski said:


> Nice!.
> Might’ve been a mink. How big was it?


2 - 2.5 times the size of a squirrel maybe? Smaller than a ground hog
edit: Looking at the DEC website, I’m leaning mink- about the right size, very dark fur …


----------



## Tjf1967

Brownski said:


> 2 - 2.5 times the size of a squirrel maybe? Smaller than a ground hog
> edit: Looking at the DEC website, I’m leaning mink- about the right size, very dark fur …


Pine marten?


----------



## Brownski

Somebody want to identify this?





My first thought was adolescent bald eagle but someone else suggested northern harrier hawk. Other ideas?


----------



## Tjf1967

Brownski said:


> Somebody want to identify this?
> 
> View attachment 15809
> 
> My first thought was adolescent bald eagle but someone else suggested northern harrier hawk. Other ideas?


Red tail


----------



## Brownski

Makes sense. I guess I was missing the obvious


----------



## wonderpony

Dead danger noodle in the basement and the killer.


----------



## Brownski

Cats are awesome


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 16011


Nice Bird Camp!
Got one on the helmet.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Nice Bird Camp!
> Got one on the helmet.
> View attachment 16012


Best eating game bird out there imo


----------



## freeheeln

Take your pick. L-R 4,6,10 pointers


----------



## Sbob

freeheeln said:


> Take your pick. L-R 4,6,10 pointers
> View attachment 16018


Some resolution you can see the fat Ticks


----------



## Campgottagopee

freeheeln said:


> Take your pick. L-R 4,6,10 pointers
> View attachment 16018


Can't eat the horns 
Good looking group of swamp donkeys right there.


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> Best eating game bird out there imo


We have a trail over at highberg called grouse pass. It got its name cuz my dog caught a grouse wouldn't bring it back and ate the whole thing.


----------



## freeheeln

The Boss.


----------



## Campgottagopee

freeheeln said:


> The Boss.
> View attachment 16027View attachment 16028View attachment 16029View attachment 16030


WICKED!


----------



## freeheeln

This happened 15 minutes after the buck battle in a different part of the same field.


----------



## Green light

Chopped corn field brings everyone out looking for food


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Best eating game bird out there imo


Also put a woodcock bird sticker on the side of the helmet too when I was decorating it cause it was all white.
It’s a Pret helmet.
After skiing a lady next to me at the bar where my helmet was sitting told me she was a high school teacher and taught French.
She said, "Do you know what the word “Pret” means in French?"
Replied, “Nope”.
She said, “Pret means ready"."
We both laughed.
Sometimes ya just get lucky.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Also put a woodcock bird sticker on the side of the helmet too when I was decorating it cause it was all white.
> It’s a Pret helmet.
> After skiing a lady next to me at the bar where my helmet was sitting told me she was a high school teacher and taught French.
> She said, "Do you know what the word “Pret” means in French?"
> Replied, “Nope”.
> She said, “Pret means ready"."
> We both laughed.
> Sometimes ya just get lucky.


Are you a bird hunter?


----------



## Campgottagopee

freeheeln said:


> This happened 15 minutes after the buck battle in a different part of the same field.
> View attachment 16038
> View attachment 16039
> View attachment 16040
> View attachment 16041


Really cool shots. That yote has been eating good, looks healthy and coat is awesome.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Are you a bird grouse hunter?


Used to.
Hunted em since a kid.
There were lots around Potsdam even near campus.
Belonged to The Grouse Society so they gave me stickers.
Don’t wanna kill em.
Might change my mind. They’re hard to get.
And tasty.


----------



## Sbob

Speaking of birds… Almost had a Wild Turkey come though my windshield this evening. 
I haven’t seen many this summer but a whole flock launched right in front of me, fortunately I spotted the lead bird and took evasive action lol.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Sbob said:


> Speaking of birds… Almost had a Wild Turkey come though my windshield this evening.


Shortly after this was when I realized you weren't talking about alcohol.


----------



## Sbob

D.B. Cooper said:


> Shortly after this was when I realized you weren't talking about alcohol.


Haha that would be last Friday


----------



## freeheeln

How tasty are these?


----------



## tirolski

freeheeln said:


> How tasty are these?
> View attachment 16069


They do pair well with polenta. 
Much bigger than grouse but not quite as tasty but still really good.
AIn’t native to Merica.
Lots of em in South Dakota now.


----------



## Campgottagopee

freeheeln said:


> How tasty are these?
> View attachment 16069


Very, but not as good as grouse imo.
Any of these released in NYS are raised near me here in CNY.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Very, but not as good as grouse imo.
> Any of these released in NYS are raised near me here in CNY.


We got a bunch to stock from the Janesville Penitentiary a while back where the inmates grew em up.
Some got loose in the garage before we let em go and I had to get the big salmon net out to catch em. They’re pretty fast runners.




__





Pheasant Program – Onondaga County Federation of Sportsmen's Clubs







federationofsportsmen.com


----------



## freeheeln

Juvenile Green Heron spent some time out back hunting. Swallowing a Shadow Darner dragonfly.


----------



## tirolski

Gotta be careful in Grizzly country.








Wyoming Hero: College Wrestler Jumps On Grizzly To Save Friend | Cowboy State Daily


“I could hear when his teeth would hit my skull,” Kendall Cummings told Cowboy State Daily on Monday. Kendall tried to physically pull a grizzly off his teammate Brady Lowry on Saturday and paid dearly for it. Lowry says his friend saved his life.




cowboystatedaily.com


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


> Gotta be careful in Grizzly country.


And rock climbing in Japan. This guy bearly got away.








Rock Climber Fights Bear on Mountain, Wild Video — TMZ


When mountain climbing isn't dangerous enough, add another life-threatening element -- an attacking bear ... a terrifying encounter the climber captured on video.




apple.news


----------



## tirolski

Dang bears on the south side of The Cuse.
It ain’t far from there to the The Res though.








Black bear wanders into Syracuse backyard (video)


Black bear caught on video in Syracuse's Valley neighborhood




www.syracuse.com


----------



## Sbob

The rain ruined the Herons fishing this evening.


----------



## freeheeln

We came across this Black Bear when we were hiking back from the Harding Icefields near Seward Alaska in June.


----------



## Ripitz

Campgottagopee said:


> WOW
> 85lbs
> Wolves in CNY, great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNA test identifies wolf in Greater Capital Region
> 
> 
> A DNA test has confirmed that an animal shot in the Greater Capital Region last December was a gray wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news10.com











Wolves in New York? Here’s What a Comeback Might Look Like — Outdoor Life


The wolf killed in New York state last year got hunters, wildlife managers, and environmentalists talking




apple.news


----------



## freeheeln

This Bobcat spent 10 minutes working its way through the cornfield until it ended up 60 feet from me and 200 yds from the house.


----------



## freeheeln

A family of River Otters spent some time in the Brook out behind the house. They were very cute, curious and very close. This shot was about 20 ft away and uncropped.


----------



## freeheeln

Happy Thanksgiving 
Obligatory Turkey photo


----------



## freeheeln

Guess he lost that battle.


----------



## Sbob




----------



## D.B. Cooper

Sbob said:


> View attachment 16459View attachment 16460


Is it me, or is there an Acme rocket launcher in the background? Damned roadrunner.


----------



## Sbob

Haha I think this was Smart T Coyote , he was hanging around the picnic area .


D.B. Cooper said:


> Is it me, or is there an Acme rocket launcher in the background? Damned roadrunner.


----------



## Endoftheline

No pics but I did see a flock of turkeys picking away on Wolf Run at Whiteface on Saturday.


----------



## freeheeln

Worked up a portrait of that Bobcat


----------



## Sbob

D.B. Cooper said:


> Is it me, or is there an Acme rocket launcher in the background? Damned roadrunner.


Beep , beep


----------



## Campgottagopee

freeheeln said:


> Worked up a portrait of that BobcatView attachment 16612


That's cool


----------



## freeheeln

This guy is biggest this year here.


----------



## Sbob




----------



## Sbob




----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


>


That’s really cool. I once saw a raven open a backpack in Yellowstone and take off with someone’s keys. The video reminds of similar ones I’ve seen of racing pigeons in traffic. Those things haul ass. I worked at a winery in the Hudson Valley that has racing club. I would truck grapes out of the Finger Lakes and the birds would beat me by almost an hour in a 200 mile trip.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> That’s really cool. I once saw a raven open a backpack in Yellowstone and take off with someone’s keys. The video reminds of similar ones I’ve seen of racing pigeons in traffic. Those things haul ass. I worked at a winery in the Hudson Valley that has racing club. I would truck grapes out of the Finger Lakes and the birds would beat me by almost an hour in a 200 mile trip.


Once on a trip up to Gore, about 20 miles out, saw a logging truck coming the other way pop a big one after it took off from the roadway. What was left of the the carcass landed on the hood of the Subaru and bounced up on the windshield. Had to hit the wipers with juice to get the shit and blood off to be able to see. 
Made it to Gore’s lot and figured it twas better to remove the rest of the debris with some snow or somebody would wonder WTF happened.
Skiing was fun.


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> Once on a trip up to Gore, about 20 miles out, saw a logging truck coming the other way pop a big one after it took off from the roadway. What was left of the the carcass landed on the hood of the Subaru and bounced up on the windshield. Had to hit the wipers with juice to get the shit and blood off to be able to see.
> Made it to Gore’s lot and figured it twas better to remove the rest of the debris with some snow or somebody would wonder WTF happened.
> Skiing was fun.


Haha
When my two boys were younger one decided to call 911 and hang up. They went off to school and an hour later there’s a State cop on my doorstep? I’m at a loss, he informed me about the call and I figured one of them was responsible. So I tell the cop he’s free to look around, he declined and left. After he left I walked into my older kids room to my horror there’s blood all over his bed and pillow case. 
He had a profuse bloody nose during the night and never mentioned it🥵
My mind wonders at how many $ in lawyers fees I would have been out!


----------



## Sbob

Ripitz said:


> That’s really cool. I once saw a raven open a backpack in Yellowstone and take off with someone’s keys. The video reminds of similar ones I’ve seen of racing pigeons in traffic. Those things haul ass. I worked at a winery in the Hudson Valley that has racing club. I would truck grapes out of the Finger Lakes and the birds would beat me by almost an hour in a 200 mile trip.


I’m wondering if it’s his outgoing trip or in ? Surf for food lol. Trucks set up a nice pressure wave in front cars not so much. 

A couple summers ago I had a dragonfly land on my windshield right in front of my face when I was at a red light. The light changed and I accelerated , he took off and maintained a stationary spot about an inch off my windshield. At 30mph his wings stopped and for four blocks he stayed there just making a few minor corrections. 
Much better skills than the Raven in the video.


----------



## tirolski

Sbob said:


> I’m wondering if it’s his outgoing trip or in ? Surf for food lol. Trucks set up a nice pressure wave in front cars not so much.
> 
> A couple summers ago I had a dragonfly land on my windshield right in front of my face when I was at a red light. The light changed and I accelerated , he took off and maintained a stationary spot about an inch off my windshield. At 30mph his wings stopped and for four blocks he stayed there just making a few minor corrections.
> Much better skills than the Raven in the video.


Sometimes I just put my arms out when skiing and think about flying.
Got bird stickers on the helmet too. 
Too old to try the wing suit thingy 🍺.


----------



## freeheeln

Recent Barred Owl in the Washington County Grasslands


----------



## Sbob

A Great Horned visitor tonight, He sat in a tree about 250’ away. My son had an idea. He used my 8” Dobsonian telescope with an IPhone at the eyepiece as a telephoto lense.
I hooted a couple times to get his attention.


----------



## freeheeln

Merry Christmas
I got a nice early Christmas present this week as this Snowy Owl sat very nicely for me.


----------

